# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

here i am in our new home  

just wanted to say hello girls, i have woke up today with the worst back pain ever, i have not done anythng that i can put mt finger on so im putting it all down to the drugs??   has anyone had anything similar? i have pain on my left side too but the back is the worst out of the two.

jayne.....you must have been there when we where there then, a jayne did get shouted. she had blonde hair? dh said he recognised the man, said he has seen him  at the hearts games?? i bet it was u?    
we where sitting over in the corner beside the toys  

tracey x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya Guys

Yoda- You are so right engrossed in the books!!

I finished my clomid on Thursday and AF finished Friday.

So we are   today.

And will keep doing so over the next 5 days.

Drinking pineapple juice and eating brazilnuts by the bucket load!!!!

Hows things with you Yoda??

And everyone else??

Neave
xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

neave good luck with bms, keep it going 

hi tracey not sure about backache honey, could be the drugs.

jan/ jayne thanks for concern my mum took by bp as she is a nurse and is a little low but not to bad, i have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will wait until then and see what she says.

jan how are you honey? how is it going at hosp? good luck

jayne hang on in there honey, i am sure it will be good news honey  friday is getting nearer and i suppose it is so they can make sure, good luck again.

hi to all you other lovely ladies, have to run,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Neave

   

Nice to hear from you again.  Good Luck with the bms

Kirsty - glad your going to midwife         



Hello to everyone else  


YodaXXX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls

just wanted to let you know how i got on at hospital this morning. for starters whilst i was on the bus going there a woman that i used to work with got on the bus. she sat down beside me and told me in front of everyone on the bus "tracey you haven't half put the weight on" as you can imagine i was none too happy   i said to her "do you think so"? and she said oh yes you are a lot bigger than you used to be!!    i was dying to clamp her there and then about the drugs but i decided against it! in saying that the last time i ran into her at surgeons hall her exact words to me and dh where again "tracey you aren't  have FAT"! so thats twice she has done it now so i now know what will be coming the next time? hope i have a big fat belly with a baby on board the next time i see her........*****!!!    ;

i feel a lot better now   anyhow hospital today. all went well have no follicles on right ovary at all, said she thinks there will be endo on it so thats why none have grown. i have 8 on my left side and i am going in for ec on wednesday 9.30am. i have the injection to do tonight at 12.30 and then thats me sorted for wednesday. i got bloods taken too so i have to call back after 2pm for the results.
i feel a little nervous now about wednesday i know it will be ok but i can't help but be nervous about it all  

hope you all had a good weekend!

tracey xx

p.s. kirsty i hope you are ok now?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaaaaargh, just lost a huge big post  

So again.... Hi all  

We've got a new home! Course now can't remember where everyone is at! Been quite last couple of days at it was DHs birthday at weekend so was out and about pampering him and being an attentive DW (must change my sig now he's as old as me again    )

Neave, good luck with the BMS. Have fun  

Yoda, no sign of bump making an appearance yet? Not in a rush to get here early then? Don't blame them given the weekend weather  

Tracey, sorry you're feeling rotten. I had similar aches and pains during stimming and the 2ww. Not a lot you can do apart from stay   and keep that BFP in mind. What we have to go through to acheive our dream, but soooo worth it in the end. Good luck for EC on Wed. It'll be fine, staff are great and really put you at ease, drugs mean you don't remember a thing (big bonus   ) Personally I wasn't too uncomfortable after, just felt like bad AF cramp which I could live with. They do offer you pain relief though so take it if you need it. Plenty of rest afterwards (I slept on the sofa for the rest of the day   ) 8 follies is great, hope you get plenty eggs from them. I didn't get any from the right side either and still got 2 good quality emmbies put back. Keeping     that yours will go the distance.

Kirsty,  glad you got yor BP checked but hope you are taking it easy. Do get it followed up by midwife, let us know how appoint goes.

Any sign of Donna Y and Lomond yet? Hope you've settled into a home routine now and loving it. Would love to see a piccy when you have time.  

Jan, Kat, Lorna, Donna hope you ladies are all well and had a great weekend. will catch up with you all later.

Must go as typing at work ( v naughty   ) Speak soon,

Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi maz

thanks for the support, could not do it without all you ERI girls   

tracey  (camsmum) just been looking at your pictures, they are lovely she is a wee cutie, you are looking good too!   

tracey x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Tracey, yes it must have been me.  Got a blonde(ish) bob and Stuart a Hearts season ticket holder! (like myself) so must have been us!!!  Good luck on Wednesday.  I'm sure it'll be absoloutly fine.  I phoned up today and spoke to Laura.  She spoke to a doctor who agreed I can go in tomorrow for another test (to save my sanity).  They won't be able to give me a definite yes but we will know for sure if the levels are going back down and it's a definite no.  

Will let you all know how I get on.  Hope everyone else is doing okay.  Are you off to Blackpool Donna?  Is it for the September weekend?  Is anyone else going somewhere nice?

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi jayne

so it was you then   nice to meet you!    thats good that you are getting to go in tomorrow instead of friday, you must be mentally drained with it all now as i know i am and iv not been on 2ww yet.    i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your  

tracey x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- got everything crossed for you for tomorrow- I really hope you get good news- thank goodness they're taking you tommorrow- dn't know how you'll stay sane till you get the results but we're thinking of you  

tracey- hope the hcg injection goes ok tonight- 8 follies is great especially from one wee ovary.maybe your cyst burst on its own causing the painjust a thought- i remember having allsorts of pains  though.Good luck for wednesday- you'll be fine- they take good care of you. 

Jan- i deliberately avoided the BBC website as I knew I'd be upset- its great how people have opinions on something they have no experience of.I totally agree with your point of view.Hope your blood pressure comes down 

Kirsty- how did the midwife appointment go- hope it was just a low blood sugar thing- lets face it still throwing up etc must be hard on keeping enough energy going 

Maz- i used to be online at work too( now i owrk from home so its hard to get work stuff done )- well it breaks up the day doesn't it as long as you're not caught in the act!

Welcome advice!  Glad to hear you;re d/r is going so well- lucky you not havign the sweats/flushes /headaches and mood swings- long may it continue! All being well at your next scan will you start stims beginning of next week? If so we could be almost cycle buddies.I'm due to start short protocol beginning of next week depending on when AF comes.I'm IVF  not ICSI but its all the same in the end!Good luck 

Yoda- how are you keeping?You never let us know naughty girl- i keep asking 

Kat- heres to a new fulfilling future all round but particularly work wise for you  

Neave- good luck with the old bms! how long you been ttc? We're still plugging away in the hope of a miracle but its a bit half hearted now especially with next cycle coming up 

Hi everyone else-hope you're all well?

We went to the fireworks last night- had a great spot on Calton Hill and very glad we took warm clothes and something to sit on- all these kids in t-shirts.flip flops- chilled me to the bone just to look at them What an old dear I;m turning into- mind you was always the same going out clubbing etc- always had to have scarves, jumpers etc-    Coming back i had backache low down and just thought oh well must get massage woman to look at it then had a horrendous pain around left ovary for at least an hour and couldn't straighten up- wierd- what next? 
lorna xxx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi everyone - welcome to the new home. Worked late  - am done in. 

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Lots of                      Hope it's the best news ever. We're all here for you.

Carol, what were you doing working so late (naughty girl)? Must admit I was late leaving too as had work to catch up on after wasting time posting during the dat. Oops      Hope all is well with you.

Lorna, not so old there with the proper attire, it wasn't the warmest of nights to be up a hill in Edinburgh. We were out for dinner at a friends flat (top floor in Bruntsfiled. Great view of castle from the kitchen window so I saw the fireworks from the warmth of the kitchen with red wine in hand (have been trying to stay   free following the IVF but the resolve is slipping a bit   ) Can't believe your treatment cycle is almost here. Lots of luck and     for that. Hope that wierd pain stays away. Worth asking when you call ERI for advice on that?

Tracey, hope you're doing ok and keeping relaxed (as much as possible).

Big   and welcome to advice. Sounds like treatment is going ok for you so far. Glad you found us. I too only found the site during my treatment (I was on 2ww) and the girls here kept me sane and have done so ever since. Lots of     for you too. We're all here to 'listen' and support you through this.

Hope everyone else is well too.

Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the kind thoughts!!!

Moonchild - we have been trying for 3 years - but was only diagnosed last year! Endo!!!

On clomid just now - but posting on here as moved back to Edinburgh and am being referred to ERI - so was dying to know what your opinions of ERI was!

Neavex


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya everyone

I never thought I'd get to post this...

but my hcg level came back at 207 this morning so looks like its a  

VERY early days, but knew yous would want to know.  

All the best tomorrow Tracey

Jayne


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG Jayne that is fab news. Well done girl              

I dont post much anymore but I check in every now and then and its just great to read of another success at eri

Jane
xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi jayne

that is brilliant news            as you can see im excited for you both!    



 tracey x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne honey I'm so happy for you- 5th time lucky-its fantastic news.Gives us all hope.Bet you never thought you'd get there.Fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy now 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]
                  [/move]

tracey- good luck for EC  

Neave-the length of time it takes to get you through all the diagnostics is terrible-we were the same waiting on this procedure or that test. I'm sure you'll find the ERI staff good 

Maz- just rub it in that you were having a nice glass of warm wine watching the fireworks in comfort  I heard the story of someone last year who parked a huge truck on calton hill with the back facing the Castle-they had it open with table and chairs inside and everyone having dinner in posh frocks inside.Thought that was hilarious 

Hi everyone else 

Well we're off to Northumberland for a couple of nights tomorrow as a last ditch 'break' before tx.Trying to get together an outfit for a wedding at Aberdour Castle on sat which won't leave me shivering-everything i got for weddings this year is floaty and no time to shop See you soon
lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Woohoo! 
Jayne - that is brilliant! That is definitely a   - that means that it's more than doubled every 48 hrs since Friday, which is a really, really good sign (I'm sure they told you that). Bet it seems pretty surreal just now! Keep your feet up and take care of yourself - even better, get dh to take care of you. Not that it's essential to the pg, but it's a bl***y good excuse  !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG Jayne. Fantastic!

      

So thrilled for you (DH just came into study to see what I was squealing about, he was most impressed with your hcg levels too). You now have an official   I bet whoever told you today was thrilled too, the nurses must get a kick out of telling the good news.

Keeping everything crossed for you for the next few weeks and months. You deserve this so much after all you've been through. Gives me the encouragement I need to keep going and not give up at the first hurdle.

Lorna, enjoy your break away for a few days and hope you get some R&R before treatment starts. 

Hope everyone else is good today. Will post more later peeps, off to make tea

Maz x


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jayne - that is really wonderful news. Congratulations and make sure you're completely selfish to look after yourself over the next few weeks. Fantastic - certainly made me smile today. xxxxxxx
Hi everyone else,worked late again and my head is thumping so a wee sit down in front of the telly for me. So hello and cheerio - big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

hi there,
I thought I would chum you if that is ok. Still trying to catch up and get used to the message board, but first thing I read was about the BFP for Jayne- CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

Am currently waiting to go for self-funded cycle at ERI in Feb07 and am still waiting on my discussion appointment with consultant. They mentioned putting me on Zoladex for 3 months to stop the endo till next tx as it may help with the implantation for women with endo, has anyone got any experience with Zoladex? (They supect the endo has spread into the cervix and embies are not implanting).


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yey!!!          Come on the Mini Jambo WOHOOOOOOO knew it !    


Jayne- So so pleased for you   this is fantastic!!  

      

Love JoeXXX  

Lorna - Hope you had a nice time @ fireworks - I'm fine cheers just waiting now    

Hello to Everyone else and good luck to Tracey2  

Welcome Stine - Good Luck for tx  

JoeXX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Jambo,
Fantastic news, huge congratulations to you and your DH. make sure you rest up and enjoy it, you really deserve it. Well done you.
good luck to everyone else.
love moira xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

stine just wanted to say welcome to our thread. i have been on zoladex for 3 and a half years without a break ( i am off it at the moment as im doing ivf now) what do you want to know about it...feel free to ask away?

lorna....have a great few days away!

 tracey x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent news Jambo..that's great.

Hello everyone, 

Well i must say i have been touched by the welcome ive received since joining this thread. Everyone here is so friendly and i dont know what id do without it.

Moonchild, when are you starting? I am due to down reg until 14th Sept (next Thursday) when i have baseline scan and hopefully stimms after that? Does that coincide with you?

  Can i ask some advice? As you know im down regging at moment on Day 11 today) out of 20.  However,    AF was due to start Saturday (Day 29) as i am regular as clock work normally.  However, NO AF so far and im getting worried.  Can the down regging delay it a bit? I have all my usual PMT symptoms like bad back ache, tummy ache etc since last week but no sign of AF! I only have 9 days left of d regging and need AF to come and go before that! Any advice greatfully received before i go nuts!

Thanks for listening, good luck to all,


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new, and would just like to say hello, and congratulations to Jayne (I read all your posts from beginning yesterday)

I am also attending Edinburgh Royal Infirmary, I started injecting the down regulating drugs on Sat 2nd Sept, don't go back to the hospital until 21st Sept, don't really know what to expect!

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Fiona[br]: 6/09/06, 13:33advice2003,

The nurse told me that my AF would probably be a bit late, and also may last a bit longer, and be a bit darker (brownish) towards the end.

I am on day 5 of down regulating, baseline scan due 21st Sept.

Hope this helps.

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooooh... wowwweeeee, Jayne!!! A  !!! Glad to see that the stats for IVF seem to be correct again!!! CONGRATS!!!  

Kat


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello gorgeous girls! 

Really made me smile about Jayne - just lovely! 

Hello Kate, Moira, Maz, welcome FionaJane, Advice, Tracey (how are those follies doing?),  Yoda, Jan, Lorna (hope northumberland is good), Kirsty....errr.....errr and I know I've missed someone......sorreeeeeeeee. 

What does everyone think of a day / time in the chat room for eri girls?

Hope you all had a good day. Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long

omg jayne thats bloody fantastic, oh am so happy for you, see told you i had a good feeling about this  what happens now then? have you to go back for another bllod test? or wait for scan at 7 weeks? GOOD LUCK HONEY, COME ON MINI JAMBO  

hi to everyone else sorry dont have long to speak tonight, i am fine, midwife appointment went fine, she said passing out is fairly common ad she isnt concerned as iron levels were good. Sickness is also getting better and heard heartbeat for the first time, thanks for asking everyone.

hi carol how are you?

kat you finished work now? hows the course going|?

welcome fiona everyone on here is lovely so any questions you have just ask. For stimulating get yourself some brasil nuts (eat one handful a day) and pinapple juice not from concentrate (drink 1 glass a day) supposed to help, good luck honey

advice 2003 sorry hon i am not sure if down regging can delay af, i would think it probably can though, i am sure the other girls will be able to help you, good luck.

moira how are you feeling honey?

hi joe

stine i know donna (ozzie) has been on zolodax so will be able to help you, good luck to you to.

hi maz hows it going?

jan how are you?

lorna enjoy your break, when do you start tx? must be very soon.

donna how are you? have you started yet?

neave i was on clomid for 15 months at eri, they are a great bunch of people, dont let them keep you on it as long as me though  any questions just ask.

tracey good luck with ec honey, i am sure you will get enough good quality eggs from follies, good luck.

ok really have to run, sorry to everyone i have missed, this board is growing, speak soon,

kirsty xxxx

[br]: 6/09/06, 20:52congrats again jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ladies,

just a quick update ... last day at work tomorrow!!  Just 1/2 day and that's me with that company!!! HURRAY!!! 

I will start studying on Monday (taking 1/2 day tomorrow and Friday "off") - and really have to do that properly... DH will kill me if I fail the exam because I took out 5 months from work!! 

Trying to get a part time job just now, about 1-2 days per week, that would fit nicely around my studying and housework. 

Hope you're all doing fine. 

WELCOME Fiona to our group here... we're getting quite a bunch together just now. 

Twiggy - hun, glad that the passing out wasn't anything serious!!! You better behave, girl!!!  

Advice2003 - sorry, my AF was about spot on, but I know that some ladies have a bit of a waiting game with their AF during down regging. Don't panic. 



Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls

just wanted to let you know how i got on testerday with ec. everything went well with the ec the sad part is they only collected two eggs   i know two is better than none but im gutted!!
doctor said that the likely hood of getting two embryos are slim. have to call back today after 11.
will let you know later on. they have also taken part of my right ovary away to be checked for abnormal cells as they said it was as thick as tar and didn't look right.   


tracey x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Tracey

  

You're right.  Two's not great and saying otherwise is just a fib.  THAT SAID....it only takes one embryo...I'm living proof.  We got 4 eggs and only one fertilised.  But that's all it takes.  It can still happen for you.  Believe in yourself!

Stay hopeful!

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Tracey - you poor soul  ! You must be feeling so worried just now. Jambo's right though - one is all it takes. There are people doing "natural" IVF (no drugs - don't ask me how they time it  !) who must only have one or two eggs a go, so it's do-able. As for the bit of ovary they've taken away, they do seem to be very cautious and err on the side of safety so it could well be something totally straightforward. I've had my bad words to say about the ERI, but I couldn't fault them on that kind of thing. When I came close to OHSS, Susan (bless her! wish she was still there) was getting me to call her to check in on the mobile every 6 hours - including 6 in the morning on a Saturday and Sunday. I was absolutely fine as it turned out, but it was nice to know I was being taken care of. You know you're in good hands  .

Will keep everything crossed for both things  and lots of      for tomorrow.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Tracey,
Just wanted to let you know that we only got 3 eggs. 2 fertilised and now I am pregnant with twins. I'm sure your eggs are fine quality and fingers crossed they will fertilise. 
As Silver said, they are very cautious and thorough, so try not to worry too much about your ovary. I am sending you all the luck in the world.
Take care.
Love Moira xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Tracey

Wishing you all the luck in the world today.  Am guessing they'll be going for embryo transfer tomorrow.  

     

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i am afraid it s not good news im posting. ciara called yesterday morning to tell me that none of the eggs fertilised. she asked if i wanted to go in this morning to discuss things as the doctor wanted to see us.
me and dh went in this morning and we saw dr thong (just knew it was going to be bad news) anyhow he informed us that out of the 2 eggs 1 was good but the other was immature and was abnormal. 
he has advised that the endo has damaged the ovaries and this is why i have had such a poor response to the drugs (8 follicles is a poor response he said). dh sperm is good so its the eggs that are the problem.

he has now suggested that i use egg donor and we have to go back and see him in 6 weeks (16th oct) with any questions we have and to see what we have decided to do for our next cycle (which won't be till april/may 07). 
we are absoloutly devastated and i don't know where to go from here?    

tracey x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quick post as i just got back today & i'm going to dundee tomorrow (overnight).

tracey, sorry to hear your news, were all here if you want to talk.

jayne - told you i had a feeling in my water this was your turn, im so happy for you & scott.

yoda you still hanging in their ?

where can i find the photo's of tracey little girl?

hi to all the new recruits on the board, i will have to catch up on everybody & post personals later.

lorna you started d/r yet?

god  5 days away from the computer & i'm so out of touch.


donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Tracey - I'm so, so sorry   - what a tough time you're having. It's must be really hard when you've got yourself all geared up for IVF not to get to ET - emotionally, even harder than a BFN in some ways. I'm glad that the ovary thing was nothing life-threatening, but it's sad news all the same and quite a blow when you weren't expecting it. Did Dr T say there was any hope of getting a better response with more/different drugs? I have a friend with endo whose first IVF ended the same way yours did and she had the endo zapped again a couple of months ago and is now DRing again and heading for a higher dose of stims. She reckons she'll try egg donation if this next go doesn't work. Did they say how long you'd have to wait for donor eggs?

The main thing is to take some time to recover - will you take any time off work? - and to allow yourself and dh some space to think over what you want to do next. Like Ozzie said - we're all here when you need us. Take care of yourself.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Tracey,

 so sorry hun to hear your news. We're all here for you if you need us. Hope that you and DH are able to take time out to allow yourselves to come to terms with this.

As Jan has said there maybe avenues that are still there to explore before going down the DE route. There must be plenty of threads on the site where others can advise you on the options available to you. When you feel up to it I would start arming yourself with information so you are better able to discuss your options when you meet Dr T again.

Thinking of you and DH and sending you all the love in the world.

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick post

tracey i am so sorry honey, the girls are right you may be able to try different drugs and on a positive at least you did have 1 good egg and it may just have been unlucky that it didnt fertilise, maybe it may be different next time? can you go on donor egg waitinglist whilst exploring different tx? I can imagine how hard it is honey, how do you feel about using a donour egg? we are always here if you need to talk, sending you a big 

kirsty xxx[br]: 9/09/06, 07:38
just wanted to let you know that my sil had a little boy at 4am this morning, 8lb 15oz awwch and called Ben Callum. Cant wait to see him, think i am going up with my parents today, am shattered we have been up all night waiting on the phonecall as she was in labour from 3am yesterday morning and we though it would have been quicker.

joe (yoda) was getting induced on thursday so she should have had lewis by now, will let you know if i hear anything.

hi maz/ jan how are you?

donna did you have a nice break? enjoy dundee. When are you starting dr?

jayne how are you and scott? still on cloud 9 i bet, what happens now is it a scan for hb at 7 weeks? another long 2-3 ww 

moira how are you and twinnies? still making you sick?

kat how did your last day of work go? good luck with studying and finding part time job.

lorna how are you? when is tx starting? have you got move all sorted now?

ok better go get dressed, sorry to everyone i missed hope you are all well.

speak soon,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Tracey

I am SO sorry to hear your news.      
you must be trying to come to terms with what Dr Thong said and still try to find hope for your future too.  I always find i leave a meeting with Dr Thong with loads of questions I meant to ask but didn't, unless I write them down.  He's always more than happy to answer any and discuss your thoughts.  As the others say - look into your options and then write them down and discuss them with Dr Thong.  I've found in the past, I've read stuff on the net but when I've discussed it with Dr Thong, he has told me the fuller (often different) picture.  I asked him about blastocyst transfer last time as I was getting desparate after 4 failed attempts.  He explained you really need 4 or 5 excellent embryos before you can take the risk of letting them go on outside the body.  In the past, I've also asked him about assisted hatching and he said there was no clear evidence to suggest it helped and so he wasn't prepared to take people's money for something that wasn't evidenced based.  He is a wealth of knowledge so prepare yourself then speak with him.  Tracey, I just don't have any words to make you feel better but know that my heart goes out to you and you are in my thoughts and prayers.  

Donna, good to see you back.  Not the same without you - even if you are a Hibbie!!    Did you watch Reabus last night?  The character is a Hibbie but Ken Stott the actor is a jambo.  It must kill him playing that part.  Maybe he wears his jambo pants underneath his costume.  

Kirsty, Stuart and I are still in shock but every day that passes (with no bleeding) seems to make it more real.  As my HCG level was only 43 on test day, I had it retested on Tuesday.  It had caught up with itself and was 207 (after 4 days).  I've to have it restested on Tuesday again just to make sure it's continuing to increase, then it'll be my scan.  

When exactly did folk get their first scan?

Hope everyone else has a good weekend.  Look after yourself.  As Loreal says "you're worth it"

Jayne


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

HI Tracey,
I just wanted to say how very sorry I am and wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. All good advice from the other girls about thinking about and writing down your questions. As Maz said, when you are ready look around the site and I'm sure there will be girls with some really sound advice. Take it easy and give yourself time to come to terms with this. Wishing you all good luck for your nest step. Thinking of you and your DH.
Lots of love
Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty

why was joe getting induced?

donna


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi guys,

Baby talk alert, sorry!!!  
soory to butt in! I'm not sure if you're up to looking but i've posted my birth story and birth announcment in the babydust section and i've also put up some pics of Amelie in my gallery http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=12428 is you want to have a look. Amelie is doing great, every day i look at her and think what a little miracle she is and how amazing her journey has been.

Donna- Joe was getting induced because she was having problems with her blood pressure and had some protein in her urine i think. She had lewis at 7:30pm on Friday night.     He was 6lbs! Can't wait to see the photos!

End of baby talk

Tracey- i was so sorry to hear your eggs didnt fertilise. i'm afraid i cant offer any words of wisdom at all but i wish you all the luck in the world for whatever direction you decide to go in next.

moira- hi honey, how are things going? Havent seen you around on the baby dust board, don;t be shy!

jayne-     omg how fantastic for you!!!! so exciting to get another bfp on here!!! congratulations! hope all goes well at the test on Tuesday honey!

hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

tracey


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just popping on to say hi

tracey honey how are you doing, we are here if you need us

tracey 2 glad amelie is well, joe had text me to say lewis was born he must be tiny!

moira hows the sickness

jayne great news honey good luck for tomorrow i am sure all will be fine, i still dont believe am pregnant and am 19 weeks now. I think my scan was at 6weeks 6 days roughly although they had thought it was 7 weeks plus an day, i think they aim for around 7 weeks as its hard to see a heartbeat before then, good luck honey.

donna yeh i think joe was getting induced because of bp and protein although she was due today anyway so wasnt to early. How are you?

lorna not heard from you for a while, you ok honey?

jan hows school going?

kat hows the job hunting any joy?

ok i have to run hi to anyone i have missed i am back at work today so been a hectic morning.

speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

just a quick note (and a BIIIG  for Tracey!!!) from me - very busy now that I am a "lady of leisure" (well... doing housework and hopefully starting to study soon!).  

I am going to register with 2 temp agencies tomorrow - my maximum work would be 2 days per week so I have enough time to study. Got 2 jobs from s1jobs.com and applied - that's why I am going to register with them. 

Else - the December TX stated by Dr Raja in July won't be happening (well.. not unless someone cancels) ... apparently I am to phone in with my December AF. That makes it easier for my exam as the EC/ET won't clash with the exam date, but it now plays havoc with my short trip to Germany before Christmas ... have to sort that out somehow ...  

It's my sis' 40th this year and we won't be there for her birthday itself, so I told my mum when she was here that we would come for a week or longer weekend in December .... Ah crap!!!  

Hugs to you girls.

Kat

(who promises to hit the books for a bit tomorrow after spending hours in the city!)


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Tracey- I'm so sorry things worked out so badly with your cycle hon.More bad news on top of the abandoned cycle must be really hard to bear. I second what Jan and everyone else has and wanted to send you love and hugs.Take your time to come to a decision.It must feel like its never going to work out but I'm sure you'll find you have other avenues to try if you are up to it.You never know whats round the corner- little consolation for how you feel just now.We're also on the still trying to conceive ERI thread if you want to talk.

More later,
lorna xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
How are you? 
Twiggy, I am feeling a lot better, still not 100%, but definitely getting there.
Kat, sorry to hear they mucked up your dates. Fingers crossed you will get a cancellation. 
Moonchild, are you due to start txt soon? 
we had our scan yesterday and both babies are doing well. My due date has been brought forward to 22/03/07.
Hope everyone else is well.
Take care
Love moira xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

thank you all so so much for all your messages, they really helped me a lot. we decided to have some us time,we have had some great support of friends/family and off course all you girls here on ff (don't know what i would do without you all)? me and dh have had talks on what has happened and what do we want to do from here? we go back to see DR THONG  on 16th october to tell him what we want to do for our next cycle? dr thing said that as i was a poor responder he thinks the same will happen on my next cycle?
i think that i am going to take the chance and go for ivf again with my own eggs, i know in myself that i have to try it again (even if it's just one more try) then if that fails again i will then go in for DE. i am looking to try everything that i can to try to get good quality eggs so any advice would be appreciated.me and dh have decided not to tell anyone about the DE route as we feel that we want to keep this private between us, if only just to  make it all a little easier for us (if there is such a thing)!!
im hoping that dr thong will maybe just put me on the highest drug dosage that he can and maybe this will help too, i have all the questions that i want to ask him all written down and waiting to be answered.
he never suggested doing anything at the appointment last week he said we where just to go away and have a good think about it all and he would see us again in 6 weeks. so all we can do now is wait and see??

i am going to see my doctor tomorrow as i have been in pain over the weekend....i think my endo is surfacing?? i have not had any drugs since last monday morning. i did say to the nurse at the hospital on friday about my zoladex but she said she would give me a call and let me know and iv never heard from her again...so im none the wiser as to what is to happen? im sure my doctor will get it all sorted out tomorrow...fingers crossed!!

almost forgot girls me and dh have decided that we could do with a break so we booked a holiday yesterday   and we are off to benidorm on 8th oct for a week (i have never been there before,always wanted to go tho, dh was there over 20 years ago so im sure it will have changed quite a bit since then)?? im just really looking forward to having some more quality time together!   

i have to say girls that i do feel a little better than i did last week, tried so many times to come on here but couldn't face it!! i did for a minute think that i didn't belong here in ivf with you all but im here to stay girls!! i did go into DE threads but i just feel as if i don't belong there like i do here(does that sound stupid)?   

kat...what are you studying?

donna....how was dundee, hope you had a good time?

jayne....how did you get on today, hope all went well?

hi to everyone else!

yoda....how are you?

question girls......anyone know anything about zita west, where can i buy her book, how much??
well girls that me away for now, so again would just like to say thank you all so much!

take care, speak soon.

 tracey xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

tracey

just a quicky cause i'm at work, my last tx i was on zoladex first which included my first stage of d/r then on menpour highest dose, ate brazil nuts, drunk pineapple juice & took lots of protien & water including solgar whey (1 glass a day). we get 7 eggs from around the same amount of follies & all 7 took. 6 grade 2 & 1 grade three. 

still got a bfn but it seemed to help the amount of embies we got so i will be doing it again this time.

i know everybody if different but hopefully this will give you a few tips    

personals later

donna

owh p.s    congratulations joe & dh on the birth of baby lewis. hope everybody is well & let us know when the photos are on.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,

Congratulations Joe on Lewis's arrival!!!!          great news but sorry to hear you were induced-hope everything is settling down with blood pressure etc Hope you're both doing well?

Tracey-glad to hear you're a bit more upbeat about everything.I thinl trying ivf again with your own eggs is a good idea if only for your peace of mind.Shame Dr thong doesn't think a different drug might help.You should ask him to be more specific as to why he dosn't think other protocols will make a difference. Definitely buy Zita West, try accupuncture to get good blood flow to the ovaries and take supplements for at least 3 mths before hand.Zita wests website has them.The book i got was about £8 and got it from Waterstones but try Amazon.I got Zitas Guide to getting pregnant but theres a newer one I think-mine was full of info. Also you could check out Foresight.org for preconceptual health- they're supplements are good too and taiored specifically to you by having a hair sample taken.

Moira-glad your scan went ok hon and twins doing well by the sounds of it.How much has your EDD been brought forward?

Jayne- not surprised you are still in shock- good luck with your scan 

Kirsty- glad your fainting turn was nothing to worry about- so romantic being caught by dh  Great to hear your sister in law had a safe delivery- congratulations aunty! 

hi everyone else  whats happening?

Had a lovely break in Northumberland last week, all long walks on beaches and teashops and castles.Lovely wedding at Aberdour Castle on Sat- what a great view of edinburgh from there- me likely the chocolate fountain a leetle too much- felt icky!
Was supposed to start stims today for short protocol but hey ho not so simple.Got 3 cysts on one ovary and its my good one that produces most eggs.Was pretty upset at being told I had to d/r and do long protocol as felt so awful last time.Anythting that makes me feel ill is hardf after 3 yrs being so ill with ME.So d/r starts in 17 days , hopefully it will sort cysts out if not they've to be drained.Good thing is they're trying me on naferlin(sp?) as its mean to have less side effects.Does this mean I'm cycling with Donna and Maz now?

lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

I had a blood test yesterday and my hcg level was only 576.  It should've been about 2000 to 3000.  They're saying it's not hopefull but also never say never.  I've to go for a scan on Friday for find out what's going on.  I've not had any bleeding so keep you fingers crossed for me...

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

oh jayne honey keeping everything crossed for you, good luck for your scan, never say never is the right attitude, thinking of you and dh         

joe had a bit of a scare with lewis and his breathing so is still in hospital but they are ok, will let you know if i hear when they are getting out ect.

lorna glad you had a nice break, sorry you have to do long protocol but hopefully it will sort you out,n not long until you start now, good luck          

hi donna when do you start dr?

tracey glad you are ok, i would give your own eggs another go aswell  good luck, yeh brazil nuts, pinnapple juice, yams/ sweet potatoes and lots of water and protein all supposed to be good for eggs and implantation. Zita west book i got at borsers at the fort, cant remember how much it was or the title its how to make a baby or something like that. I tried Jan der Vries on york place (homeopathic guy) he was very good and gave me lots of vitamins etc i was on these for 6 months and fell pregnant (not sure if helped or coincidence but didnt hurt). Accupuncture is also supposed to be good, oh and positive thinking. I am probably not helpibng sorry just some suggestions.

moira glad you are feeling better honey

kat good luck with temp agency, sorry about timing of your cycle 

ok hi to everyone else, have to run speak soon,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

joe....     WELL DONE!!

donna....thanks for all your tips, im more than willing to try anything if it makes a difference.

lorna...thanks to you too for all your tips and info. dr thong just said he thinks the same would happen again for our next cycle. we go back on 16/10 to see him and i have all my questions ready and waiting to be answered. hopfully he will be able to do something for me?

jayne.....    for friday, i have everything crossed for you both!! 

kirsty...like to thank you too for all your info you really helped a lot. how are you keeping, hope all is well?

girls im away to visit my gran (love her to bits)! for a bit then im going to doctors at 5.20 will let you know how i get on later.

take care, speak soon.

 tracey xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

me again!!  

do any of you know where i could go for acupuncture for my next cycle, also how much it costs and how long it lasts for??

thanks!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- hang in there! Hoping  so hard for it all to go well for you  Everything crossed for your baby  good luck friday.

kirsty- thats not so good for Joe- scary stuff-hope they're all ok now.How premature is he?

tracey-I go to Napiers at Hamilton plac for acupuncture in - they have a sort of fertility specialisation and treat women before and during tx cycles.I pay £25 for 30 mins and its once a wk during tx.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jayne, hope you have good news on Friday!!! keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

Joe - congrats on the delivery of Lewis.  Hope you're doing better ... what a worry! 

Speak soon.
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

cant believe this i feel i have been rushing around for week's & not had time to catch up !

jayne keep positive, its increasing that surely cant be a bad thing ? good luck for friday.

lorna i go for a scan on friday so hopefully i will know more about a start date then. i have been told it will be buserilin & menpour so i just need to know when !!

better go, off to see mil &fil, fil still not to good.

speak soon

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry fil not too good donna.Is it pre tx scan on frid or ready to d/r this cycle scan?Hope it is so we can cycle together!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Oh Jayne  - it's just not fair, after all you've been through, to have all this up and down now that you've finally got a BFP. Will be crossing everything for Friday.

Kirsty - so pleased you had your mum there to take care of you and that everything turned out OK. What a fright it must have been (at least for everyone else - you sounded so calm about it all ).

Tracey - it sounds like you've come to a reasonable decision there. I know what you mean about having to feel that you've tried - it's just a bit of extra peace of mind regardless of how things turn out.

Lorna - good to have you back, but I'm so sorry you're off to a tricky start with the cycle and back to the pesky DRs. Still, if it does the trick . . . 

Joe -   . Sorry he had a bit of a bumpy start. You must be so pleased to have him out and here at last  .

Kat - they've got a bit more leeway in Novemeber now I suspect. I called Ciara yesterday and told I really thought that there wasn't much point in me staying on the self-pay list, given our latest upset - I was due to call with my Nov af. Don't think it would help us and I'd rather someone who really WOULD benefit from it got it.

I've been having another "I'm temporarily pregnant" extravaganza this week! AF didn't arrive Monday, so peed on a stick Tues morning and got a STP (small, thin positive  ). Went to the EPU this time as I couldn't face EFREC after the last BFN blood test - was sure it'd be the same and I'd have to admit to myself that DH and I are hallucinating these +ive peesticks. However, I got a level of 12. How cr*p is that  ! More than 5 so def pg, but no way is this ongoing. Like I said on the "still ttc" thread - I dare anyone to come up with a story of a friend who got an HCG of 12 at 4wks+2 and ended up with a baby - tho after extensive consultations with Dr Google, I discover that if I had a level of 17 I could have a small grain of hope - amazing!!. Have to go back tomorrow to have the level retested to be sure it's coming out of its own accord - assuming it will as this seems to be the one thing my body does well  . Nurse was v nice about immune stuff but said there really wasn't any point in calling Notts for advice as it was too late for this one - which I knew anyway. Strangely, I have no immune symptoms at all. 

Spoke to Ciara - who was really lovely - and said I reckon with 2 pgs in 2 months, straight IVF is not the answer for us. She's going to chat to Dr Tay and I'm to call her after the test on Thurs. These very, very early losses can often be genetic, so maybe I've got that to add to the list - my immune system maybe took one look at the embie and decided it was on it's way out anyhow and it wasn't worth giving it a kick  . Spoke to Ciara about donor eggs and she seemed to think this might be a possibility (if I can wait till I'm 41 or find a donor - hmm), but problem is I'd need the immune stuff too I reckon, since Notts identified 4 seperate issues there. 

Anyhow - am strangely OK about it all. Been here before and worse, plus there's kind of a bizarre comfort in finally getting a blood test to confirm (always had to wait a couple of days between peestick and blood test before, so maybe that's why I've had the BFNs). I feel like I'm not mad (well, at least not about this  ), and that the ERI folk now know I'm not that nuts.

Hi to anyone I've missed. Glad we've got Joe's good news and Moira's, but think we're due a bit more luck over here!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

oh jan am so sorry honey must be so frustrating, sending you a big hug, you sound so positive about it all, thats good honey, take care and let us know what suggestions ciara comes back with.

lorna lewis was only 2 days early i think, joe said they think it was due to traumatic labour (heart rate dipping) and him being slightly underweight at just over 6lb plus he swollowed some meconium i think, hopefully they will get out hospital soon. 

jayne thinking of you honey, good luck for tomorrow

tracey you are welcome i know the homeopathic guy on york place does do accupuncture but he is only in edinburgh 2 days a month, think its around £25 for an hour but not sure. I think lorna donna kat etc go to one in edinburgh. How did the doctors go?

joe sorry you fil not to good honey, hope he improves soon. Good luck for scan tomorrow.

hi kat and everyone else have to run will speak soon.

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

So . . . todays level was 17. Hmm ! Going up, but absolutely, definitely not a goer. In fact, all in all, it would really be better if the number had been down on Tuesday's. Now I have to keep going back till it goes below 5  . I feel sad, but there's a kind of optimism in that this is the most pg I've been in over 2 years - since the last proper mc. I'd really thought that they were going to get shorter and shorter till there just wasn't even a hint anymore. Still, I feel strangely bonded with this wee embie. It's trying to establish itself in the face of enormous odds and I wish so much it could stay. I've actually talked to it - the first time I've ever "communicated" with my pgs - saying how sorry I am that I can't seem to hold on to it and how much we would have loved it. All the previous ones, I suppose I was partly trying not to bond and partly in ignorance that they were already on their way out. This time, there's been a few days of knowing and accepting, but also knowing it's still with me.

Spoke to Nottingham, who were LOVELY - consultant called me himself after I first spoke to his secretary. I was just calling to let them know, in case they thought donor eggs were in order too (nurse suggested it spontaneously this morning at the pg support centre, so I told her I'd mooted it with Ciara) but the secretary insisted that she would tell him today and one of them would call me back. Secretary says this pattern's also typical of immune implantation failure, and consultant reckons it's worth a shot with my own eggs. To be honest, I'd like to give it a go with my own eggs and immune tx, so that's what we'll do in the new year.

Jayne - wishing you huge amounts of luck tomorrow. Hoping for good news for you    

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jan huge   coming your way. Glad that you're managing to find some little light at the end of all this though. I really admire you for the way you are dealing with it. And on a positive note, great news about Nottingham. They sound as if they are really behind you 100% for your next treatment.

Jayne masses of          for tomorrow. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a good outcome.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Will try and catch up on personals tomorrow.

Any word on Joe & Baby Lewis? Hoping all has worked out and they are all home now (Kirsty have you heard anything? Hope you've recovered from your fainting episode now)

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Maz!
Forgot to say that DH and I are off up north for the weekend - can we all do an anti-rain dance please  ?! Putting the suitcase in the car in about an hour and DH is dropping me at school, then will pick me up from the lunch we're having for my pg friend as she goes on mat leave - bracing myself for that  ! So I won't be back on here till SUnday.
Just really hoping for good news for you Jayne    .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

will do proper post later just wanted to wish jayne luck for scan today

jan you have me in tears honey, will post later have to run, hope you are ok, please hang on embrie.

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know it wasn't good news this morning.  My HCG level had gone down to 303.  So not an ongoing pregnancy.  Shed a tear, asked to be put on the waiting list, had a very unhealthy lunch from Greggs and now just looking forward to a glass of wine.  

Obviously we're disappointed but we're okay.  Life goes on and at the end of the day it's just me and Stuart - I'll be okay with that.  

Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers...it really does mean a lot

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jayne

sent you pm  

lorna we might to cycle buddies yet, i start d/r on oct 4th. kind of against the wishes of dr thong but   .

has anybody heard from joe ?? are they home yet ?

twiggy & moira how are you two feeling, things calmed down yet ?

jan the dances are working its lovely & sunny, enjoy your weekend.

tracey & sharon how's motherhood treating you ??

kat how's the studying going ?

tracey i think acupuncture is a great idea for your next cycle, i feel it helps me immensely.

hi to anyone i've missed

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne,

Huge   for you and Stuart. Had been been hoping so hard for you that today would be good news. Take care of you and DH. We're all here for you.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- so sorry hon   I really thought this was it for you.So near and yet so far.You're being very brave.Does it give you hope that IVF can work or is it too soon for that? Let us know what happens.

Jan-  you had me in tears too.I feel so upset for you and Jayne.I'm glad there is still light at the end of the tunnel- doesn't really make dealing with this embryo any easier.Its such a fighter.You will get there in the end- you have to after all this if theres any justice. Keep looking forward if you can.

Twiggy and moira- hope you're both feeling better.

camsmum, sharon, and Joe- hope everythign is going well in the tiring world of motherhood.

I'm off on holiday during my d/r( 1st 2 wks oct) sailing holiday to turkey.Thought its now or never for this year and might as well feel hot and flushed on a beach.Hope its not  a huge mistake!

Hugs to everyone- dh is away for 8 days and feels really wierd without him around.....

lorna xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi jayne,

im so sorry to hear your news, here are some     for you and stuart. we are all here for you when you are ready.

take care!! 

tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

jayne so sorry honey, really thought this was it for you this time. Sending you and stuart big          as the girls said we are all here for you if you need to talk. Take care.

kirsty xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi tracey how are you feeling? are you going to try accupuncture or homeopathy?

lorna wow a sailing holiday in turkey, i am sure that will do you good, at least you can go for a dip in the sea to cool off from all those hot flushes  youll be fine, is nice that a few of you will be cycling together, not long now.

maz how are you?

donna good news you are getting started soon, joe text me yesterday and said that her and lewis were home and she would try to get back online soon so they must both be well 

jan did an anti rain dance dont think i am very good at it as it is wet here this morning  hope you and dh are ok and enjoy your wee break up north and hope lunch yesterday wasnt to bad. I admire you to for being so strong and i think if i were in same boat i would want to try with my own eggs first aswell as obviously dont have a prob with fertilisation. Glad nottingham were helpful and keeping everything crossed for a successful tx in the new year and a mini jan this time next year  take care honey.


hi to everyone else, have a great weekend, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

hope you are all doing ok? i have had such a miserable weekend! it all started last friday at the hospital i spoke with dr thong and then i spoke with the nurse and i asked her what was to hapeen regrding my endo now that the cycle had been abandoned? she said she would speak with the con and get back to me....needless to say i never haerd from her again! (i didn't want to phone the clinic myself after this as was felt i couldn't cope with the clinic what with the cycle being abandoned) sounds silly i know but i just could not face it!!   anyhow had to go to my surgery on wednesday as i had been in pain for days and wanted her advice (my own doctor was on holiday) so the doctor told me she would phone the clinic for me and she would phone me back either thur/fri? needless to say i have not heard from her either!! so on thursday i started bleeding, it has gotten heavier as each day has gone on and i have bad pain and lots of clots (sorry for tmi). so today i am so p***** off with the treatment that i have received so i phoned gynae for some advice? she told me that she would not see me unless im pouring off blood, and that since it is the weekend there is very little they can do for me, and that i have just to stick it out till tuesday and go back and see my own GP?
now i am so fed up as i feel since the cycle has been abandoned i have had no answers, help and have just been left to get on with it all!!! maybe it's just me being silly and wrong about all of this?? now i feel really silly for writting all this!
anyhow i will just have to wait till the doctors open on tuesday and see what they say?
i don't know if i can take much more off all this endo, pain, fertility issues anymore?? sorry for having a rant but i feel as if im hitting my head against a brick wall. do you think i am in the wrong here and im expecting too much too soon?

thanks. tracey xx

p.s. kirsty i am looking to try acupuncture for my next cycle.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne - I  am so sorry honey ................... really thought this was it       

Tracey - thinking of you too, I know its hard but keep your chin up girl  

Hello to all the other lovely ERI ladies - hope you are all well  


Lorna -have a wonderful holiday you deserve it   

Take Care

Yodaxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne, I am just so sorry you had bad news  . You sound like you're being very brave and positive, but I know it's hard to get so close to what you want and then lose it  . You've got such a great attitude - I'm sure it'll get you there in the end - you certainly deserve it.

Tracey - sounds like you're having a rough time just now. It does sometimes feel like you're left on your own with this stuff - whether it's between cycles, or because there just isn't anything they can do for you, or whatever. Sometimes it'd be nice to know there's someone somewhere who's really on your side and determined to do all they can to get you a healthy pg. So no, I don't think you're daft for feeling that way.

Actually - we could all do with some good news on here just now! Thank goodness for Joe and baby Lewis, or we'd be all round doom and gloom  .

We're just back from up north - weather was great Friday and yesterday, so thanks for the dancing  . We had a great time, mostly, but dh and I fell out on the way home. We've both been finding all this stuff really hard this year and it's led to a few big arguements. We'd not be been married long (6 months) and we'd only lived together a year when all this started and we were pretty aged and set in our ways  . Anyone else got a tactless dh? The wee embie is still in there - some funny cramps since Friday, but no bleeding yet  . Back to the pg support place on Tuesday afternoon and we'll see what they say. 

Off to get things together for Ninewells tomorrow - bet they don't get too many pg girls coming to ask them about IVF  , but Nottingham seems sure that IVF with the immune tx is the only way to go - the immune treatment's too tricky, expensive and risky just to keep doing every natural cycle. So, onwards we go!

Love
Jan xx 
PS Edited this - occurs to me that some "real life" people might read this, and there's only so much I want to let hang out  .


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jan

i know our dh's find it hard too but you are right they can be quite tackless, mines has said this is our last attempt because he cant stand to see me going through it again, he doesn't understand it is the only thing keeping me going, the hope of realising my dream (whatever it takes).

tracey, i too have severe endo i have found acupuncture a great help & i also went to see a consultant at murrayfield called dr dewart, he explained everything to me & told me all my options. he really helped.

joe, lewis is beautiful hope you are all well.

better go mil is on the phone. will post later


donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Joe-welcome back.what a beautiful son you have- we're all proud of you.Is the wee fella ok now?How are you feeling/recovering?

tracey-you are having the run around.You're not being silly at all-what you've been through is quite traumatic enough on top of dealing with such painful endo. if you feel up to it= maybe you could phone the clinic and speak to ciara and tell her you ahd been expecting a call back.Are you having a follow up appointment- you could phone on the pretext of arranging one.you don't need to wait till they send you an appointment.i got one booked in the day i had my BFN. If not do go back to your GP-you need their help to find a sympathetic gynae. Have you been to see the cousellor at the ERI- lots of people find it helps and its free.

jan- thought I'd better delete too in that case jan! We have  bust ups about the IF etc-think its inevitable.I expect you are the first  lady to go to the IVF clinic in Dundee pregnant - poor thing.Its a really positive course of action.it'll all be worth it in the end.  

Donna-I know what you mean about tx keeping you going. Its hard i think for the DHs as they feel so helpless and can't really go through this for us. Its tough but its something we all feel we need to do to give it our best shots.tricky when one partner has had enugh and the other hasn't. Keep talking  It won't matter anyway as this ones going to work for you- it has to!

lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Lorna - looking forward to chatting v soon! Yeah - dh and I had a good talk today, but you're right about communicating. There's such a strain on relationships through IF/mc - it's bound to blow up occasionally - and it's really important to work at it in the long term. Have edited my previous post - just in case. Loooove the pic of Max - what a sweetheart  ! Must tell you about the dogs we met this weekend - a talking guide dog and a greyhound mix that nearly came home with us!

Tracey - I can second what Lorna says about the counsellor. Definitely worth doing - she's great!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say thank you to Jan Yoda Tracey Kirsty Lorna Maz and Donna for all your kind words.  I does mean a lot.  It sounds like there's a lot of folk having a hard time at the moment so look after yourselves.  

I had a boozy weekend but lets be honest, I'd rather be preggers and sober.  I think the difficult thing is knowing that I'd still test positive as the HCG levels go down and I've not started bleeding yet. I just want to get it over with.  

Hope you all have something nice to look forward to this week.  I'm going to my first ever Civil Partnership Ceremony and reception on Friday and it's my 17th Wedding anniversary on Saturday so lots to look forward to...hope you do to.  

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

hope you are all well and had a good weekend?

i have managed to sort a few things out. i started back on zoladex today so im happy with that. i have managed to get counselling too and i start with that tomorrow morning. tomorrow should have been my test day so im going to try and not think about it too much but im sure it will get the better off me tho!!

jayne...how are you doing, hope you are both ok? i hope you enjoy your reception on friday night...is it a work thing? and    for saturday, are you doing anything nice on saturday?

jan... i have to agree with you and i too felt as if i was getting the run around, but hopefully thats it all sorted out now.

donna...im looking into doing acupuncture, i want to do it before and during my next cycle, so hopefully that will maybe make a difference?


hi to everyone else....hope you are all well?

  tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,
hope everyone is ok?

tracey- glad you're back on zolodex and getting some counselling organised.Good luck.You're bound to feel raw about your test date etc. 

jayne-any sign yet? have you to go back for more blood tests? of course you;d rather be pregnant- must be awful waiting in limbo land.Hope you enjoy the wedding and your anniversary on sat.Where's the wedding and are you treating yourselves? You deserve it. Funnily enough I've been to 2 civil ceromonies this year having never been to one before.Worst part was getting the cd to start and stop at the right time- mind you with a church wedding you;re at the mercy of the organists bum notes 

Jan- will pm you back.Thanks 

Just tried to drwon myself swimming by swallowing half the pool when i lost concentration- how embarassing to be spluttering my lungs up- made a hasty retreat i can tell you  Was a pregnant lady swimming next to me( I beat her ) and I hoped some of her luck would wash over me.... 

lorna xxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

How are you all?

Well, i had my first scan today after starting stimms......    The consultant couldnt one of my ovaries, then managed to find only 1 follicle containing a small egg on one ovary and nothing on the other!  OMG, i am so upset, i have been doing my best to grow as many as i can and so far only one! I have to increase my dose of Puregon from 150 iu to 200 iu and go back for anothoer scan on Monday 25th.  

Has anyone else only had one egg/follicle at this stage & managed to grow more or am i doomed? Is there anything i can do to increase my chances of growing more or anything i should NOT do that might be decreasing my chances? Any help, greatfully received before i go nuts!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

advice 2003

it sometimes take a bit to find the right level of puregon to stimm your ovaries, dont worry to much at this early stage, im my experience no two scans are ever the same, you cant tell what will happen next. good luck    

lorna i've just checked my first scan after start of dr is 19th oct, whens yours? do you have a date yet?

donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Tracey, test day will be difficult for you.  Look after yourself.  I'm glad you got your Zoladex and counselling sorted.  Yes it is a girl at work that's getting hitched.  I've made scones for a wee team tea and buns this morning before she goes off.  We're seeing friends for our anniversary.  It's theirs too.  We were supposed to be going away somewhere but that didn't quite come off...we all went to Amsterdam 5 years ago...maybe next year!

Lorna, glad you survived your swimming...I was swimming regularly up until recently.  I was a member at the Balmoral but have given it up as I'm economising and saving up for my next cycle.  Not that I'm finished this one yet    I have to go back for regular blood tests until my hcg is under 5.  Last week it had gone down from 600 to 300 so we'll see what it is on Friday.  Also no bleeding yet...

Advice2003, I hope your stimms picks up.  Did they say you had one follicle with one egg in it?  I've never been told how many eggs they think I have as I didn't think they knew if anything was inside until they drained it?  Lots of people start poorly but then do much better.  Even folk with just a few eggs still succeed.  Good Luck.  

Hi Donna.  Great result on Sunday.  Not often on your side but against the Old Firm, I was cheering you on!  How are you getting on? Are you doing the long or short protocol?  Are you planning any time off work?  I always take the whole two week wait off sick but then I think I'm a whoose!

Anyway, take care everyone else.  

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
advice- don't panic at the first scan.I had nothing happening at all really so they upped my dose of gonal f to the normal dose.They like to start you lower in case you over stim.You have plenty time to catch up-you can stim for up to 21 days.Lots of us on here have stimmed for around that.Also can take your ovaries a while to kick start after being shut down.Don't stress too much if you can help it- that won't help! Keep taking lots of protein- 55g a day, lots of water, prenatal supplements and fish oils,and use a warm hot water bottle on the area to keep blood flow going.Don't have hot baths.

Donna- if all goes ahead at mondays scan of the cysts, my first scan will be 19th too!


Jayne- scones and buns yum!

Tracey- how are you today?Bearing up?

Jan- how are you? Are you still off today?

Kirsty- how's the bump?

Everyone else

lorna xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

I go for my first scan after DR tomorrow, what should I expect?

I've a sore head, and been tired for the past few days, is this a side effect of the DR drugs?

I've got pineapple juice, and brazil nuts for the next stage, any other advice?

Thanks,

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Fiona,

from experience it's probably side effects from the DR - are you drinking plenty of water? Lots of us girlies here feel that helps with headaches. 

Scan is usually just a normal check up to see you're fully down regged and then you get your stims drugs with explanation (specially when you have the "pen"). 

I think protein is a good thing plus supplements ... read lorna's post after yours - she's given some information. I don't even remember when I started to take which supplements really... will have a look in my Zita West book and let you know.


Jayne - so sorry about that constant testing, hun! Really hope you will get out of the limbo soon, just so you can put your mind towards next cycle. I can only imagine how hard it is to go testing until your levels are going down to 5!!! BIG  for you and your DH. 

Advice - I second what Lorna said - also I believe Moira (our first BFP for IVF here) didn't have that many eggs....

Well.. gotta go - speak soon!

Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Kat,

I haven't been drinking a lot of water, but will start now, is bottled water best?

I've only been taking a pre-natal supplement, nothing else.

I feel so silly compared to everyone else, as I don't know what to expect, but maybe that's another side effect!

Also, if everything does go to plan, should I take time off work, after the transfer?

Thanks very much

Fiona


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fiona Jane

Good luck for tomorrows scan - you sound  like you've got it well sussed      keep drinking the water ( glass bottled suppossed to be the best but failing that plastic bottled ok, I drank mainly plastic bottled - they say the outgasing from the plastic bottles can be a problem   i personally think thats taking it all a bit too far!!  start on the pineapple juice and nuts any time now - the sooner the better I reckon. oh and eggs if you like eggs try taking 2 every morning helps your egg quality. 

All the very best  

Yodaxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who left me helpful advice re me only having one follicle so far after stimming for 6 days.  Your replies are very helpful and supportive and im sooooo grateful to you all.  

I will try and stop worrying so much but it is hard.  I am trying to relax and carrying hot water bottle with me like its my best friend!  

Good luck to everyone, we all deserve some positive results and wishing everone the best of luck with their treatment.


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Yoda,

Just back from scan, everything ok to start puregon (they have no 'pens' left, so I have to inject the same as the DR drugs!).  The nurse said we would have to 'proceed with caution' as I have 'resting follicles', which means they is chance I could be over-stimulated!  Any ideas?

Thanks for the advice, had pineapple juice and nuts for breakfast!

I like eggs, bought organic ones yesterday, so I'll try them too!

Does organic food help?

Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

fiona i could have given you my pen, think its still in my fridge i think organic is better but as long as you wash fruit and veg well normal should be fine, lots of water can help with over stimming i think but other girls will be able to help you, good luck with puragon injections let us know how you get on. I would take some time off work to relax and put your feet up for 2ww if you can.

advice 2003 yeh i think its hard for them to get dose right at first as others said, i am sure you will see more at your next scan, yams or sweet potatoes also supposed to be good and make nice soup or are nice mashed in with potatoes  good luck

kat hows the job hunting going|? is your mum still here?

lorna/ donna is good you 2 are cycling together and will see each other for scans etc. Good luck to you both    

tracey glad you have got stuff sorted and starting zodolax, good luck honey

jan how are you??

ok have to run,

speak soon,

kirsty xxxx

jayne good luck for the tests tomorrow, sending you and stuart a big hug


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fiona

I dont know a great deal about the OHSS but heard drinking plenty of water helps, not sure why   

Organic fruit, veg etc. is always best so even for this short time I would try primarily to stick with this if you can.  

Good Luck with everything -i'm sure youll be fine, I guess they have to be cautious.  

Yodaxx

Hello to all the other ladies


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Kirsty and Yoda,

I will keep trying to drink lots of water (although I keep having to go to the loo!)

Do you think I could have my usual chinese takeaway tonight?  ;-)

I'm very tired, don't know if that's part of it or not!

Oh well, holiday weekend, lots of relaxing to do!

Take care

Fiona

PS Yoda, little Lewis is gorgeous!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fionajane

I dont think the odd takeaway will do any harm especially at this stage I have one at least once a week through tx as well    well come on.... a girl needs some vices in life ... Enjoy and have a nice weekend 

Yodaxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Yoda,

I'll try!  I've been reading about OHSS, now I'm worried sick!!

You have nice weekend too!

Fiona


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi ladies,

been lurking every couple of days and reading all the posts!  Started sniffing on the 18th Sept - so on Day5 d/reg.  Getting really tired at night and have a sore throat!  No idea if it's a side-affect.  
1st Scan on 5th Oct - anyone else around the same time.  How many girls are scanned each day - anyone know?  Also - what are they looking for?  When should I start drinking pineapple juice?

Sorry for all the questions!

thanks 
Curly


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

kirsty how you feeling this weather? How's is your little nephew(?)

Moira- hope you;re feeling less sick too.

yoda- how's Lewis doing- feeding ok and sleeping ok?

curly-being very tired on the down reg drugs is a side effect- if you're sniffing( is it naferelin?) I wouldn't be surprised if  sore throat is also a side effect-I'm sniffing when i satrt d/r hopefully a week on sunday, so you're a couple of weeks ahead of me and Donna. Your scan is to check that you are down regulated - they can tell from how thin the lining of the womb is- and they count how many resting potential follicles you have.Also just to see that you haven't any other wee problems that might have popped up.drink pineapple juice from now- not concentrated stuff.Its for selenium.You may already be takign selenium if you're taking an pre natal supplement. 

Fiona- don't worry about OHSS too much- I was the same in my first cycle-they just liek to be super cautious and look after you so while they may warn you about stuff and tell you the worst case scenario the majority of women only get it mildly.They can adjust hwo must stims you're on ( or let you coast with no drugs)and monitor your blood oestrogen if it look like you may hyperstim.Just keep up water intake to at least 2 litres in addition to other drinks to flush any excess oestrogen out your system- it that that causes the symptoms of hyperstim.You'll be fine!

advice- hope you get on ok wiht your next scan and are making lots of nice follies now.

waiting on scan on mon to see if i can start d/r next week- hope these damn cysts are not any worse!

lorna xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Lorna,

I keep thinking just another few days now until I go back for a scan, so nothing too bad can happen between now and then!

Good Luck for your treatment and hope everything is ok with your scan on monday.

Fiona


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

lorna.....   for monday.

kat....hows the studying going, hope you got rid of your cold? 

curly....   with your treatment, what are you doing?

jayne....how are you and dh doing? how was your reception/anniversary....hope you had fun over the weekend!!

yoda...how are you and lewis doing, hope all is well?

fiona....try not to worry too much about the scans/follicles im sure you will be fine.   

hi to everyone else!

tracey xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Lorna - I'll pick up the pineapple juice tomorrow.  I'm on Synarel.    Not looking forward to injecting from the 5th (assuming down-reg'd)!  Just waiting to see if AF is going to turn up on time.
Hope your scan goes well on Mon.
Tracey - I'm doing my first ICSI cycle :-o

Good luck everyone 

curly


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Tracey, my anniversary was lovely thanks.  Stuart gave me a pink brolly as the one I've been using was falling apart....How are you feeling.  When are you seeing Dr Thong?  Are you quite decided to go again.  I'm with you.  Everyone has their own line.  For me, i wouldn't use donated eggs but for others that's an option but I think you're right to try again with your own (for what my opinion's worth...)

I'm still waiting for a period but my HCG levels were still at 175 on Friday.  I'm away to Prague for the football on Wednesday so hopefully that'll take my mind of things.  

Twiggy and Yoda, how are you both?

and Donna - how's your treatment?

Hi to everyone else and Take care

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck to Lorna for today     !
Hi to everyone else.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a min

lorna good luck honey, i am fine thanks and my nephew is a wee angel 

jan how are you doing?

jayne sorry you are still kept hanging on honey, enjoy prague will be thinking of you cheering on the jambos 

curley hope af shows on time and dont forget brasil nuts

donna good luck to you to honey

tracey how are you doing?

fiona jayne dont worry to much honey they tried scaring me about ohss aswell but most people are fine and they monitor you closely so can see it comming, take care 

advise hows tx going?

moira are you feeling better

kat how are you honey? hows the job hunting, cold etc?

ok have to get back to work got everything crossed for all you lovely ladies on here, take care,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Good luck Lorna    

Jayne - Tracey - Hope you guys are taking it easy on yourselves Jambo - enjoy Prague and the footie hon  

Thinking of you all   

Love Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
thanks for the good luck messages. Took ages this morning but at least i bumped into maisie in the waiting room and had  a bit of a blether with a friendly face. 2 cysts have all but gone and the remaining one is only 1cm so got the ok to start sniffy d/r on mon.1st scan not for 2.5 weeks so ending up having a long d/r again....nevermind- hopefully turkey will take my mind off it!


sorry so tired tonight- hugs to everyone,
lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, 

just a quickie as I have been away to Sheffield since Friday and only got back home at 6:45pm, had some chinese takeaway and a bit of SKY TV ...  

Long hours and busy weekend - was the British American Football League (BAFL) finals and DH was - as member of the board - down to help out. I kinda expected to be able to study and even got my stuff with me ... but should have known better ... American Football is on and I study? YEAH, RIGHT!!!  Got kinda "roped" in to help as well - was a "spotter" for the stats crew so mainly watched 4 games (each approx. 3 - 3.5 hours long) through binoculars!!! 

Was fun though ... now I just have to catch up with studying again (and will be off to London on Thursday to visit a friend until Monday - she's got WiFi though so I should be able to go online)... and clean the house for a family friend who's coming to stay Saturday to Sunday. 

Well... gotta go - do personals tomorrow.

Just for Lorna - GOOOD GIRL! So glad you can start sniffing!!! 

 for everyone.

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

I was in the waiting room yesterday too Lorna.  Were you with your other half and had an appointment at half nine or were you the girl who came in second and joined the other person sitting down?  When I heard yous talking - I wondered who it was and thought I'll go online and ask but I forgot about it until you mentioned meeting Maisie.  

My results weren't good.  My hcg levels are still 135 (they were 172 on Friday).  They wanted me back on Friday but I'm in Prague so am going on saturday instead.  The nurse said they are still concerened it may be an ectopic pregnancy and if I have any problems in Prague to go straight to hospital!!!
  Am sure it'll be fine.  Just hoping it's sooner rather than later.  

Hope the rest of you are all okay.  

Jayne


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I had my first scan today since start puregon last week (when they were concerned about OHSS).

Today, I had 13 follicles in left ovary and 11 in the right ovary, these ranged from 7mm to 13mm.

After taking blood I have been told to take a lesser dose of puregon (was 150, now 100)

Anyway, does anybody know if my scan sounds ok?  

Good Luck to everyone.  Hope all your dreams come true.

Fiona


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Lorna - fab news - tho I know you won't be thrilled at the idea of the 2.5 wk downreg! Just enjoy that holiday!
Jayne - I'm so sorry things are still complicated for you. I know it's bad enough when your pg isn't ongoing, but the worry to add to it is rotten. Enjoy Prague as much as you can. DH and I were there last year and it was great - gorgeous place and brilliant if you like beer ! Don't know if you've been before, but if you avoid the really touristy places and go for pubs/restaurants that have menus in czech things tend to be a _lot_ cheaper. Not that figuring out the menu's easy . And if I never see another dumpling again, it'll be too soon . Over near the Jewish cemetry there's a couple of wee shops selling pashminas in just about every colour really cheap - and they'll knock a bit off if you buy more than 2. Much cheaper than the ones on the main drag. I really regretted not stocking up for Xmas pressies while I was there. Really nice wee place for breakfast/hangover cure is the Bakehouse Diner in Mala Strana on Lazenska - friendly staff who speak English and not too expensive. I'll shut up now in case you've been there before and don't need all this - it's the teacher in me .
Off to the pile of marking on the table now, talking of teaching!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry for being incommunicado all week. Was out or working last last week on school nights then DH was working on the PC all weekend and was a bit grumpy when I suggested I wanted to spend some time on it (which usually means 2-3 hours of FF chatting). So haven't really had a chance to post until tonight (he's off at Celtic Park on a corporate hospitality deal, the swine   he didn't manage to get a ticket for me)

Anyway tons to catch up on so here goes.....

 to FionaJane, welcome to the ERI thread, hope all is going well with your stimms so far and the injections aren't too bad. When I was on d/r they ran out of small size needles and you should have seen the ones I had to inject with   Felt more like a vets needle than a fine subcut one! Lots of luck and     for your treatment, you sound bang on course to me, lots of nicely ripening follies. Hope you get great eggs from them

 too to Curly, hope you are coping ok with the d/r, keep up the fluids ( I didn't know about this until after my ec and seemingly it does help to boost the follicles). Lots of     to you to

Advice, how is your treatment going? Sending lots of    

Kirsty, how are you keeping? Feeling better these days or are you still feeling faint? Hope you aren't overdoing it too much at work. You must be getting bigger now. You'll have to post us a bump picture at some point.

Yoda, great to see you back on the thread. Congrats on your wee bundle of joy. He is absolutely adorable. You must be soooo proud. Glad all is well after your scare. Tell all the other new ERI Mums I said hello would you, hope everyone is well and enjoying every moment.

Moira, how are you doing? Is the sickness easing any now that you are entering the 2nd trimester? Hope you and the twins are doing ok hunny.

Lorna, FAB news about the cysts shrinking after your scan today. I meant to post yesterday to wish you luck. Was thinking about you. Must have been nice to have Maisie to chat to while you were waiting. There's nothing worse than sitting in th waiting room when everone else seems to get taken before you! Lots of       for treatment and have a great relaxing holiday (we'll need to meet up and compare tans in a few weeks   )

Kat, glad to hear you had a good weekend but what did you rope yourself into   Still beats studying though     Have a great time in London too, will catch up with you when I get back my hols.

Jan, hope you're doing ok after the last couple of weeks. Don't overdo this working late lark! The joys of being a teacher   Sorry I haven't been able to get back to you about sourcing meds just haven't had a chance to look into this at work yet. Will try and do this before I go on holiday and PM you with what I find.

Jambo, have a good time in Prague for the footie. Hope your team do well too! You never know..... Hope that you and Stuart are coping ok with everything, can't imagine how hard it's been. Thinking of you both.

TJSK, how are you doing? Hope you're managing some quality time for you and DH after everything. If you need to talk about options you know where we are. Happy to 'listen' anytime.

Donna, you doing ok too? I can't remember if you've started d/r yet or not? You must have by now? Hope all is well anyway.

Things with me are a bit mad at the moment, just trying to finish off lots of work before I go on holiday. Sooo looking forward to the break. In some ways it'll be good to see the back of this summer  

Much love and luck to all you gorgeous ladies. Will try and post again before I jet off to the US

Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for that!  I hope so!  A bit fed up with all these injections, but not long to go now.

Did you ask if they had an cancellations if you want to move your treatment forward?

I was due to start treatment in November, but when I attended an appointment in July I asked the Dr if they had any cancellations (Dr Thong had mentioned this was a possibility), she went away and came back saying 'good news, there is cancellation you can start in Sept), only a few months difference, but worth a try if you are really keen to try again (although I realise the money can be a problem, no idea how we will be able to afford it again!)

Take care,

Fiona


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Well i had another scan today.  Since only having one follicle after first stimm scan, i now have approx 7-8 on each ovary   Only thing is, they dont think they will get the ones on my left ovary as its sitting too high!    Anyway, Egg Collection is booked for Friday 29th and DH having his SSR at same time.
Due to take Overtrell (spelt something like that i think) at 10pm tonight. Getting quite worried about Friday now.  Can someone tell me what they do exactly? I know i prob wont remember much but the Nurse did say that what they do (when trying to find left ovary) depends on how i cope!  
Ive been told to take a nightdress too. Can i wear that for op or is that for sleeping in after? If for sleeping in, do u think i can take pyjamas instead? Daft question i know but id feel more relaxed in pj's i think!

Any advice is appreciated as always.

Take care everyone and good luck


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

just a quick hello again as im feeling rotten. have been so dizzy and have a thumping headache...think i have this bug thats going around...there again just my luck!!

jayne...how are you doing? glad to hear you had a great weekend...im sure we will get plenty of rain for you to get use of your new brolly.
we go back and see dr thong on 16th oct so not long to go now. yes we are going ahead with the treatment and i will be using my own eggs...i just feel that i have to try again myself!!
thanks for the advice!! 
dh is away today to prague also..come on the jambos, i hope we win!! 

kat...how are you, hows the studying going? enjoy london.

fionajane.....your scan sound fine, you have plenty of follicles and thats a good thing. goodluck for friday.

lorna....so happy that you got good news.

jan....im thinking of going to prague myself, thanks for the prague run down. dh has been a few times and is away today again. so you and him can keep me right.

and HELLO to everyone else, hope you are all well?

need to go and lie down........feel as if im drunk...I WISH!! 

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Advice 

Good Luck for Fri Well Done on the follies    .  My nightdress was for the op- youll probably be too drowsey to change afterwards - your under the covers anyway. I didnt sleep but some people do. 

Sorry just a quickie tonight hope you are all well.  Lorna fab news on the scan  

Take Care Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Advice - good luck for Friday!!! 

As for the 10pm injections - experience here in our group seems to be that it stings quite a bit - mine definitely did!! 

Nighty - you will have your egg collection in it. You'll get to another area of the ACU (didn't even know it existed!!!) through the doors beside the reception desk and to the left - they have a small ward there (think about 8 beds?). You'll have a talk with the consultant who will do the egg collection as well as the anaestesist. 

"OP" rooms are very small (or was that just the "knock out" area?) - I was totally gone with the anaesthetics, not sure if they decided that upfront or if I am not very tolerant to them? Glad that they did it though as my left ovary - like yours - is sitting high on the womb. They told me they'd try to push it down to get some of the left eggs.

Afterwards you'll wake up in the ward - I was very dozy and just got the number of eggs collected like through a fog and then was off to sleep again. Only problem for me is that the beds are very slimline....  

They let you go once you are okay to leave but think you have to do the standard OP thing (have something to eat and go for a pee) - or do I mix up my salpingectomy? 

I was very sore afterwards and bloated so make sure you put the seat in the car down as far as you can. Speed bumps are nasty!!! 

Just to warn you - some women get through it without any pain but I had lots for about 3 days and got co-codamol from the ACU. I suspect it's because of the left ovary thing, pushing about on my tummy and poking about with a needle at the same time does that to you!!  

Well... good luck again! You'll be fine - we all went through it ok!  

As for studying - nawh. Haven't touched the books since we got back from Sheffield (BAD KAT!!) but have packed them and will at least spend 2 hours of the train trip tomorrow to hit the books.

Speak soon everyone! 

Kat


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

THANK YOU all very much for your advice and encouragement.
I will go and buy a nightie tomorrow then especially for my Egg Collection! 

Your replies really mean alot for which i am grateful. Off now for a quick bath b4 i domy final injection t 10pm.

Take care and thanks again


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Advice,

Good luck for the EC on Friday. Hope it goes well and you get lots of lovely eggs. I too was out of it like Kat so don't remember a thing until I came to in the bed afterwards. I slept through most of the afternoon so wasn't in too much pain, more a feeling of discomfort. As Kat says everyone is different so do make sure you have painkillers at home just in case. Hopefully you won't need any

Don't spend too much on the nightie! Would you ever wear it again anyway I took in the only nightie I own (one my Aunt gave me for Christmas when I was 13; was feeling sentimental. Must admit it was fairly snug on the hips though      )

Best wishes

Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Advice,

Good Luck for today.  Glad you asked about the nightdress, I was just about to go out and buy new pj's!!!

Hope everything goes well, let us know how you got on.

Fiona


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

advice- so glad you grew some lovely follicles- I'll keep my fingers crossed they can retrieve them all.Don't worry about the procedure, they look after you well.I had crampy pain afterward which wasn't too bad with the pain killers- like af pain-its more the swelling in the next few days that can be painful for some girls but probably girls with loads of follicles or lots of endo etc.Remember its quality not quantity that counts and you've done well to get to this stage.Good luck!  

maz-  at you squeezing into an old nightie- shows how slim you still are!No way I could get into something I had then!Have a great time at the wedding in the US!

Kat- glad you've been letting your hair down with the  american footie- studying always keeps till another day!

Jan- how was London? Hope you're keeping well.

Yoda- how's gorgeous Lewis getting on? You recovering ok?

Kirsty- how's tricks? Been to any antenatal classes?

Fiona-you sound like you're responding to the stims like I did- none then loads- and lower doses towards the end.Hope they're maturing away nicely in there- think they grow about 1-2mm a day and you need 3(?) at 18mm to go to EC for IVF bigger for ICSI and the rest hopefully catch up when you take the final HCG injection.Good luck you're doing great! 


Jayne- what a shame I didn't know what you looked like!I'm wracking my brain to think who was there.I signed the book, my DH sat down  besdie the notice board and I went to the loo and came back, then Maisie came in with a lovely blue cardi on and sat beside me. Such a shame you're having to go through all this long draw out stuff - very hard for you.Hope its not ectopic Enjoy Prague.

Hi everyone else-off on holiday tomorrow so its the usual rush of mania before hand.Moving house, IVF, buying a new plot of land for work and going on holiday is enough to send anyone  especially when its all crammed into a few weeks...be good without me -if you can't be good don't get caught 

love lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna - have a brilliant time and I hope the hot sweats stay away! I'd love to hear more about the plot of land. We're starting to think seriously about moving again and it's the old debate - stay in Edinburgh or get out?! Not going to London for another 3 weeks - still got parent consultation evenings to get past before then! Eeek! If anyone on here goes to these and feels nervous, please be aware that the teacher probably feels just as anxious . As for being good . . . you know that we'll never keep that up for a week or more  !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just popped on to wish Lorna a fabby hoilday!

Good luck to everyone on treatment. lLoking forward to some good news when I get back from my hols.

Hope everyone is well.

Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

its so quiet her what with dh away in prague. he called me earlier said he was having a good time and no dought drinking the pubs dry    i was away to ikea today with my mum/sister and was having an ok day but when i come home i was so miserable that all i wanted to do was cry      i do not know why i am like this as i was fine but i just feel so sad as if the whole ivf thing is just starting to hit me now!! i did think i was in limbo as i wasn't feeling anything but now i can feel it coming through...do you think this is normal? iv been so miserable for years now that i don't know if i can take much more, even though i know in my heart that i will keep going!! oh well i had better go as i don't want to depress you all   

kat/jayne hope u have been behaving whilst you are away?    

maz...have a great holiday.

advice....    for tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you, will be thinking of you.

yoda....how are you and baby lewis doing, hope all is well?

kirsty...how are things with you, hope you are well too?

fiona....same for you hope you are well?

lorna...have a great holiday

hi to anyone iv missed!!

take care! tracey xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

I'm ok.  Feeling a bit tired and scared.  Go for scan tomorrow, so hopefully it will be good news.

Sorry you are feeling so down today. 

Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Take care.

Fiona


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Been for scan today, op on Monday!

Left ovary was quiet, only 4 follicles, although 2 of them were 18mm. But right ovary was 'choc-a-bloc' with a 'whopper' (technical terms by the doc).  It had 10 in total, and about 4 measuring 18mm, and the rest not far behind.  Don't know if this is good or bad?

Had a dream last night that before the op I had to eat lots of meat, and liver/kidney etc..  don't know what that means LOL!!

Anyway, bought a nightie, dressing gown and slippers from Primark (total cost £10.50!!) especially for the occassion!

Fingers crossed now that I get some good eggs and they fertilize (DH had vascetomy reversal 3.5 years ago, sperm ok, but a little problem with motility)

Take care everyone, hope you are all well.

Tracey, how are you feeling today, any better?  (i'm thinking of you).

Advice, how did you get on?

Fiona


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quick question:  Is your DH/DP with you at the egg collection?

Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi fiona,

yes dh can go with you to the bed area as he will be needed to give his sample before you are taking away for ec. when you are taking away for ec he is not allowed to go with you to theatre. my dh just stayed at the my bed space and waited on me coming back. 

hope this helps you....goodluck!!

tracey xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Tracey,

Really appreciated!

Fiona


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

your welcome fiona. i have just sent you some bubbles for extra luck.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Edinburgh Girls

Just a quicky as I'm sitting in the business class lounge in Prague Airport.  The boys are slumming it downstairs as we only had one business class seat and four economy!!

I's not really a miscarriage, I know - but whatever it was happened in a pub on Wednesday night in Prague.  Look away now if you don't want TMI.  Despite having a tampax in already, I just felt something come away.  When I went to the loo, there was blood everywhere and two large pieces of flesh.  Stuart and I were both really upset and the bouncer came over to make sure we were okay.  I've been taking lots of painkillers since and am looking forward to going to the hospital tomorrow for my hcg test and hopefully some reassurance.  

It's great to catch up with everyone.  You know, after FIVE IVF's it's just too easy to forget what it's like to go through it for the first time and it's great to have somewhere like here.  I found FF after my third go.  

Better go, but great to read your posts and take care

jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi jayne

you poor poor thing! im so sorry to hear your news and that it happened whilst you where in the pub in prague. im sending you lots of     as you both deserve them.
i think i can realte to what you said about how it happened and what it was like. i had m/c few years ago in florida and i just remember it being like what you have described, and that was awful.

sorry again to hear it happened to you like this too. thinking of you both and i hope all goes well at the hospital tomorrow.

tracey xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jayne sorry your having such a rubbish time of it, hope you get some reassurance from the scan & you can start to settle down & get your thoughts & feeling back on track    for the pain.

advice how did you get on ? hope your not to sore.

fiona good luck for monday.

twiggy & moira how you's  feeling?

maz & lorna hope you have great holidays

hi to tracey, tracey(camsmum), kat, masie, jan, joe & sharon (sorry if i've missed anyone)

well fil got out of hospital briefly & now hes back in so we will be rushing back & forward to see him. mil had a fall in hospital when she was taking fil in     

dont seem to have stopped for weeks now it's just one thing after another, will have to try to settle things down in time for tx, dont want to get stressed out for that !!!!! i will just have to use my dm to lean on as dh has a lot on his plate with mil & fil.

speak soon

donna


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes.

Jayne - I don't know what to say, except you are one very brave lady, and wish you loads of luck for the future.

Have a great weekend everyone.
Fiona


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne

Was sorry to read your post    take care hon - I would get checked out just to be safe.  We are all here for you.  You are very strong - I really admire that      I know its hard but your time WILL come  - you've got the right attitude    

thinking of you and DH xx



Ozzie - How was Blackpool? good luck with tx    nice to see you back .  Sorry about fil/mil cant be easy    You have us to lean on too - you need to try and take things slowly Donna  

Fiona - Good Luck Monday  

Lorna - have a nice holiday and dont think about us too much    

Need to go still in pj's - looks like I'll get my washing hung out without it getting soaked for a change   

Tracey how are you? when do you start again??  

Hello to everyone else  

Luv Yodaxxxxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Last question.....

Are you totally out of it at the egg collection, and how do you feel afterwards. (oops, sorry...last two questions)

Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all, Thanks for the   messages.  I had my EC yesterday and DH had   retrieval.  Got 10 eggs from me but only 8 good enough. Had to leave 3 of my best follicles in as couldnt reach it because bladder inway.    Anyway, they got enough  to inject (icsi) into eggs and nurse informed me today that only 2 have fertilised.  She told me Embryologist will speak to me on Monday about it when i go for ET at 10 am.  Now, i am petrified incase something happens to our only 2 embryos before Monday.  Whilst i am very grateful we have 2, I am really disappointed as thought we might have a couple more for freezing etc and cant stop   

Can anyone tell me do's and dont's from now in preparation for ET pleasE? Do i stay on same vits etc as was before EC and still take pineapple juice & brasil nuts? Do i still need 60g protein or should i stop all that now? Any advice really appreciated once again.


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

fiona all i can tell you about ec is that when they took me away to theatre they just hook you up to all the machines and give you the drugs and next thing i knew i was back in recovery with dh. it was as if i was in a coma, they do speak to you and you are aware of it and you do answer them back but i couldn't open my eyes. i did wake up in pain but they gave me tablets for this. after you get more with it they make you tea/toast and like you to go to the loo and if all is fine then you can go home.
try not too worry too much about it!!    

advice2003........glad to hear that ec went well, you did well with getting 10 eggs. sorry to hear that you are disappointed that now you only have two that have fertilised. i just want to wish you all the luck in the world and im sure that your embryos will be ready and waiting for there new home on monday! 

all i can say is keep drinking lots of water,pineapple juice and eating the nuts on your 2ww as this is good for implantation so do continue with these.

i know exactly how you feel as i was there myself only a few weeks ago, we are all here for you!!
  for monday.

tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fiona

I was out of it for about 20 mins then came back!!   

Good Luck honey

Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

fiona

i was out for et, as tracey says you are responsive to touch of sound but i dont remember anything about it & anything i conversations i do remember i though were just a dream until the nurse confirmed what we had been talking about.

advice     for your 2 wee embies, just keep remembering it only takes 1 & they were obviously the two best one to keep going.

jayne hope everything went okay yesterday, thinking of you & dh.

hi to everbody else

better go just been to the gym so better go get a shower before i go to dm & dd. spending some time with db & dn before we go on our hospital visits again tonight.


donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya

Donna, try and take it easy.  It's hard looking after yourself and your DH and your family...just do your best and you can do no more.  I hope your DH's mumand dad are both okay.  

Advice, I know you'll feel disappointed but it only takes one.  i know things haven't worked out this time for me but I only had one embryo put back in and it implanted.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.  Good Luck for tomorrow.  

Thanks everyone for all your kind words and positive thoughts.  I've found this time a lot harder than the others but trying to remain positive for our next attempt.  I've put on a stone in weight with all the eating and drinking but back to my healthy living on Monday...

i hope you all have a positive week ahead

jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to drop in and send a big   to Jayne. Your Prague experience sounds a lot like my first loss - we were on holiday in Bilbao when that happened. It's miserable, but you are being so positive, and like you've said, you got pg - now it's just a matter of getting it to stick, and these very early losses are usually just a one-off bad luck thing (don't take me as an example - I'm just wierd!) so I'll have everything crossed for you for your next go.
Fiona - lots of luck for EC. I was pretty out of it. Ciara was talking to me and I was burbling away, but it was like being really drunk   - I certainly wasn't in a lot of discomfort.
Advice - will be thinking      for you for tomorrow. Sending lots of sticky glue for the embies.
Hi there to everyone else.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.

Just about to leave to go the hospital now, takes about an hours, but traffic can be very busy, so just to make sure...

Lots of Luck to Advice.

Take care everyone.

Fiona


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Wasn't good news at egg collection, they only managed to collect 5 eggs.  They couldn't get to my left ovary at all, but they tried (ouch!!)

Hope you are all well.

Fiona


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Fiona - don't get too down - five is still a pretty good result . And it only takes one to get that BFP . Seriously - I had 16 eggs and 13 embies and still got a BFN whereas there are girls who have only had 3 eggs and 1 embie and got BFPs. You can just never tell. Take care of yourself and rest up. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and looking forward to good news tomorrow.
advice - hope all went well for you today. Any news?
Hope everyone else out there is OK. I'm off to the GP tomorrow - feeling wierd -kind of "buzzy", like my arms and legs are vibrating slightly, and like I have a hangover all the time (and before you ask, I had a drink or two the weekend before last and nothing since ). Wondering if the thyroxine levels are going too high now, as I'm also finding it hard to sleep (hence posts at midnight) which is not like me _at all_ . Off back to bed to try to drop off again!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

don't give up hope.  They can only put two back in anyway so you've hopefully got lots!

Take care

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

fiona five is good, you have done well. i only got 2 eggs so you have done a whole lot better than me. fingers crossed for you!

jan how did you get on at the doctors, hope it went ok, and you start feeling more like your old self?

i have had some pain and was bleeding a little today. was out and about getting odds and ends for going away on sunday. don't know what i will do without ff and you girls....dh thinks im addicted!!    
i told him it keeps me sane, if there is such a thing?   

love tracey xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

how are you all doing? Back from London since yesterday evening but just feel "blah" ... think it's still the cold lurking somewhere...  COME OUT NOW AND GET OVER WITH!!!   

Fiona - agree with the others - 5 is good!!!  Quality is better than quantity (I had 10 eggs, 8 fertilized, 6 did cell division, 2 were put in and only 2 of the rest did further division for . Keep my fingers crossed that you'll have good quality embies!!! 

Advice - how are you doing hon? Everything ok? 

You both have to keep feet up now, ladies. Sending lots of    for your ^2WW^ . 

Jan - gosh, that sounds nasty again... you poor girl are going through a lot... blinking body system of yours!!!  

Jayne -     Hun, so sorry about that!! I can only imagine how hard such a situation is!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for the next time!! 

Off to bed again in a bit to watch CSI:Miami and Ghost Whisperer. Haven't looked in the books since Thursday last week and hope I feel up for it (you know, that "cotton wool" feeling in your head when you got a cold doesn't really work for studying!!). Also may go with DH to the gym but am not 100% sure yet. Had a nice "Erkaeltungsbad" (bath essence with lots of medical oils from Germany) and hope that's doing the trick with either clearing my head or bringing out the cold. 

Hugs to you all.

Kat


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi all - not suire if this is the right place to post this (and sorry for butting in!). I have my first appointment to see the specialist at the RI in a few weeks - just wondering if anyone can tell me what is likely to happen? We have done a lot of our own research into male infertility - and it seems that we are very likely to be put on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI. Can someone tell me what else they might suggest? And does anyone know how long the waiting list is?
Thanks!
Jola
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got time to talk as at work and hectic wasnt feeling great last week so was off sick a couple of days and didnt have internet at home so will need to catch up but am ok. 

jayne sorry honey hope you are ok ajnd i hope you could enjoy footie in prague as much a s poss.

fiona 5 is good honey good luck keep us up to date

lorna have a nice holiday. 

donna are you down regging?

kat hope you feel better soon

jan how are you honey?

tracey hows it going?

hi to everyone i have missed have to run,

k x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Jola, and welcome to our group!  

First appointment ... mmmh... as far as I remember it will involve general check up of you and DH by the nurse, general questions regarding health problems concerning you and anything running in the family. Then you'll have a talk about IVF/ICSI and ask if you'd be able to self fund. 

As far as I know the NHS list is currently still 3 years (or maybe even 3.5 now?) and the private list about 6-9 monhts? 

Write down any questions you have and make sure you ask them!!! You may get one of the more clinical consultants (Dr Thong) who don't seem to show any empathy but are very good. 

If you have any questions in particular just give us a shout. Usually it's the route of IVF or ICSI. Don't know if we had anyone for IUI in our group? 

Kirsty - so sorry about you feeling sick. But hey - it's just a sign that that little-un is getting everything he/she needs!!  Hope work is not too bad for you and that they give you breaks more often!!! 

Still struggling with the cold ... higher temp today and feel still totally "blah" ... haven't studied today but really have to get going ... last practical module is in 65 days!!!!    

hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Thank you kat. 3 years! That's much worse than I thought!
Dr Thong... love the name.


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Just thought I'd let you know how I go on.....4 out of the 5 fertilized.

Went yesterday for egg transfer, only 3 embryos were good enough, so go 2 grade2 (bordering on grade1) put back in, and the other one 'allowed to perish', as they don't like freezing single embryos and they have never had a live birth in 5 years from a single frozen embryo.  Although now I wish I'd kept it!

Dr Tay kept telling me how difficult it was on Monday at the egg collection. Im sorry I didn't mean it to be.  Wasn't a straight forward transfer either. Couldn't get the cathetor in!  Started talking about forceps!!  (my dummy transfer had went fine.  Anyway he used a different cathetor and in they went.

Don't feel any different today, trying to rest and lye around, but its hard when I feel ok.

Any advice?  how did everyone else feel?  What did you do for the 2ww?

Thanks,

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Fiona,

that's still ok, you got 2 embies in! Wahey!!! 

My transfer was a bit difficult as well, and they had to use a different catheder than at the dummy transfer. Wonder now if it's because you're all tender and swollen from the EC? 

I took the 2 ww off work, just to take away the additional stress from it. Spent most of the first couple of weeks on the couch, watching DVDs and reading books etc. 

At the end of the 1st week I started going for walks and meet up with friends etc. So - take it slowly at first (I was very sore after the EC anyway so spending about 5 days on the couch was right) and then do what you feel is right. DON'T look at any signs - ANY sign you have may be either for a BFP or your AF coming, so don't get all worked up. I tried to analyze any sign I had and nearly went mad!!  

You can always read up in the 2ww forum about other people's experience ... but again, remember: Every person is different and has different signs/experiences during the 2ww. Keeping my fingers crossed for you .

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

wishing you every success for the two week wait.  Take it easy and try not to read into any signs and symptoms as it really is too early to tell.  

My hcg is still at 60 so going back on Monday - hopefully for the last time.  Will get my name down on the witing list again!!!

Hope you all well.  

Take care

Jayne

Kirsty, hope you're feeling better


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,
Just dropping in to see how you all are.
Jola - welcome - everyone is really nice here and folk know loads so ask away!
Kirsty - sorry to hear you're not feeling so great - hope it's just like Kat says and the bub is having a growth spurt. Hope you're not overdoing it!
Kat - I don't envy you the studying one bit. I've done three degrees   now and I'm never going to do that kind of thing again - ever! Still, it's a means to an ends and if it gets you to a job that makes you happy then it's well worth it.
Jayne - I'm really sorry your HCG isn't sorting itself out. It really prolongs the misery having to go back and forth for tests. Hope you get back on the list quick.
Tracey - thanks for asking - doc reckons it's the thyroid medication (and maybe reacting with the Metformin) and I might need to cut back. I had some blood taken this morning (boss not happy about the time off, but what can I do!) and I might know more tomorrow. As long as I don't have to stop it altogether as I reckon that's what's made the difference in getting me pg these last 2 months (even if the embies haven't stuck). Don't blame you for being addicted on here - it's such a lifesaver when you're feeling low or need advice and everyone's so kind.
Hi to anyone I've missed.

We're off to see Dr Tay tomorrow - he'll be sick of the sight of us, it's the 3rd time this year! I going to ask to be taken off the list. I know we were told that IVF was the way to go and that it might even help with the mcs, but the clomid didn't help and even the IVF cycle led to a BFN and all six +ives (couldn't call them BFPs, really) were natural. I don't want to sit on the list when someone like Kat could get a go. We'll talk to him about donor eggs, since the pg support clinic reckons that might be an answer to our pg-woes - but I can't begin to imagine how long that list is - I'll probably be 100 by the time I get to the top  ! We've also written to the 2 mc consultants, just in case they can come up with anything else - leave no stone unturned, I reckon. Then it'll be Nottingham in the new year - fingers crossed.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jola - Welcome to our ERI girls Thread   

Fiona jane          good news hon xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just to let you know, I am now officially off the list at the ERI - NHS and self-pay. Dr Tay was SO nice and kind - it kind of made me feel sad. He seemed to agree with the pg support place that donor eggs were a possible next step, but unfortunately the egg-donation that happens at Edinburgh is pretty much entirely from known donors. Dr Tay confirmed what we already knew which is that the only person I know who's offered is not at all a good bet - being nearly 38 and having had 2 mcs before her 2 babies. So, if we want to do DE we'll need to think further afield - like Spain!!
So, we'll try Nottingham and the immune stuff and see how that goes, and then probably go for donor eggs after that.
Hope that someone here gets my goes on the list - Kat, now would be a good time to call if you want in on your Nov af as that's when I was due to call. Hopefully someone will get the NHS go next year sometime (not that I'd have got it anyway as I'd have hit 38 before then. 
I hope it's OK to stay on this board - I'm still with the recurrent mc clinic at the ERI, and I'm still going for IVF so I kind of count  I'd miss you all so much - you're a brilliant bunch and I don't know how I'd have coped this last wee while without you!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your welcome notes - i have been entertaining houseguests and not online much - but reading this has been very useful. jan - I am sending you an IM.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan, hun - glad you had your appointment with Dr Tay - he's a really nice consultant! Of course you can stay on our thread!!! You still have troubles to conceive naturally, and you're one of us (including all those meet ups etc.  ).

As for my tx - got a phone call from Susan on Tuesday confirming that I have to phone in with my November period. Glad that that's sorted!!!  Now I just have to start going to the gym again... don't think I have shifted any weight lately!!  

Hugs to you all ... gotta go back to studying!!  

Kat


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello everyone. Sorry for the lack of posts from me. Had such a busy time with work and an awful lot of stress at home that I just kinda wanted a break if you know what I mean. 

We just got our icsi appointment through (privately) and we had Dr Thong and now we've been assigned Dr Lakshmi - has anyone else had him? I'm really reluctant to go with somebody new who doesn't know us. We see him on the 23rd and I'm just bricking it now. 

Hopefully tx will be underway in marchish next year. 

Right - off to catch up with posts. Hope everyone ok. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jola and Kat - have PMed you both.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi just a quickly tonight, just back from visiting fil.

i remember talking about accupuncture at the night out but i don't remember who was interested in it. if anybody want the number of julia (she's great, well i think so anyway) just let me know & i will pass it on.

better go hurt my back & it's really sore when i'm on the computer (dam gym).

hope everbody is okay, i've just started d/r.


speak soon, honest.

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Second the vote for Julia as acupuncturist. Phoned her today to check when I should start again pre-tx needling...


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jan please dont go would miss you to honey, hope it all works out for you at nottingham must have been a hard decision dropping off eri list, sending you a hug

kat hows the cold honey? great news about nov tx, good luck not far off now

jola welcome honey these are a great bunch of girls

donna how are you going honey?

fiona 2 embries back in is great you take it easy, got everything crossed for all you girls.

jayne how are you doing honey? when would your next tx be?

cant speak long as lunch is over i am feeling better thanks, managed to get thursday friday off last week and we went down to york for a couple of nights for a wee break, didnt find out i was getting time off work until wed night so was a bit of a rush but was nice to get away.

speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

I havent posted in here in a while - well since I had my last BFN earlier in the year to be exact as I have been doing a wee bit of soul searching .....  

Twiggy - I am so pleased to see you are pregnant and doing so well.  It is always encouraging to see a 'good' story.

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Was at the hospital today and my HCG is still 30 but I don't think I need to go back.  

Kirsty, Ciar has put me on the list for March 2007 so to phone with my February period.  

Donna, where does Julia work from, and

Kat, when did she say you should start?

Does anyone know of someone who's had a BFP who's had acupuncture?

Also, has anyone with a BFP taken asprin? and what dose?

Enough of my questions!  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jayne feb isnt to far away honey and i suppose you need a break between tx. I think joe (yoda) may have had accupuncture and i am sure she took asprin, would have probably been baby asprin 75mg, i took this before aswell get it in boots from behind medicine counter. 

lynn really nice to hear from you again honey, whats been happening with you? are you going to go for another tx?

hi to everyone else have to run,

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne - I spoke to one of the docs about the aspirin thing and he was telling me about some recent research that suggests that not only might it _not_ help in IVF but that it might cause implantation probs for some people. This is the same as my recurrent miscarriage specialist told me too - and there's been a bit in the press about it (non-steroidal anti inflammatories take around the time of conception causing miscarriage). Ibuprofen's a definite on this and you shouldn't take it at all while ttc or pg, and aspirin is uncertain - apparently it can possibly affect implantation. I took it during my IVF because I've got a clotting condition and I thought it might help and at that time the advice was that it couldn't hurt. I got a BFN and now I regret taking it. Now I've been told I'm supposed to take 150mg of aspirin and 20mg clexane from a BFP but not before.

All that said, if you do have some kind of clotting issue, there are some of these where aspirin (usually 75mg along with heparin or clexane) _would_ be a good thing (eg anti-phospholipid syndrome, Lupus anticoagulant). I reckon that women with 3 or more IVF failures should be given the same tests as recurrent miscarriers. There's a very fine line between infertility and biochemical pregnancy - we don't know how many cycles we conceive on but lose before af - and some of the clotting and genetic issues that cause mc could also cause what appears to be IF. A friend of mine who had 5 failures just got a BFP after testing and treatment for mc-related problems though she'd never conceived as far as she knew.

Best thing is to talk to the docs & see what they think about the aspirin - they'll be able to give you an idea of what's best for your situation and in the end it's up to you. I really hope that your next cycle brings you your dream - you deserve it such a lot.   

An added PS to say there's a thread on this right at the top of this board with mixed views (I put my tuppence in a while back). I can look out the links to the research if it'd be any good to you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hiya

Like you Jayne, I have to phone with my Feb period for March.  I actually had the chance to do tx with Sept period for Oct but I have declined it as I didnt feel ready.  I spoke to Ciara and she agreed that I should leave it until next year.  I took that negative really badly this time.  So hopefully after Xmas/New Year I will be back on form.

I have also been seriously thinking about the adoption route.  I think this may be the road for us.  But will wait and see....

If you dont mind I would like to stay in touch again.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Baby aspirin (75mg) is usually prescribed to woman who have blood clotting disorders (normally diagnosed following recurrent early mc's or several failed ivf)...its an anticoagulent which means it prevents the blood from clotting efficiently (it doesn't actually thin the blood) so can help blood flow to the womb.
It should never be self medicated as it may do more harm than good if not needed.

There is a post at the top of this board regarding ivf & aspirin...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74.0

and you may also find some posts discussing it on the Immunology & investigations board...

As Silver has already mentioned, please discuss with your consultant before administering any form of medication, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo  - I took asprin but as Minxy (hey Minxy how are you   - spoke with you during my 2ww - you gave me such hope when I had the bleeding, so nice to see you on here) has said be very cautious and check with Dr.  I took 75 mg (baby one) took it right up to 14 weeks preg.  I basically tried everything - only because if i hadnt I would have been thinking what if   

It's hard to say if it works really as I dont think Tracey or Sharon took it and they got BFP - so who knows        The main reason the drs dont really like you taking it is because it thins the blood and god forbid there is a prob with ec then there may be an issue with stopping the bleeding.  

Good Luck 

Welcome back lynn  

XXX


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Day 6 stimming for me - 10 follicles ( 5 on each side) all measuring about 7mm.  Back on Fri for next scan and then either Mon or Wed for EC!  Can't believe it is coming around so quickly.  I've been told I'll be on an extra drug to prevent DVT - think it might be Clexane.  Is anyone else at a similar stage?
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Curly - woweee, that's promising!! hope your follicles grow nicely!  

Jayne - Julia either works from her home at Willowbrae Avenue  or from the Natural Therapy place at Saughton Road North (that's where I go - close to Corstorphine Library). 

She said the last time to start 3 months before EC I think (started later though) and I haven't heard from her yet. Donna, is Julia on holiday? I'll chase her on Thursday. 

Lynnm - welcome back! 

HUGS to you all. 

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,
sorry I haven't been around much at all over the last couple of months, but I promise to be in touch more now that I am feeling better.
Jambo, I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you. I hope you are doing ok now. Good news about next March cos it's not too long off. I hope it soesn't seem lile an eternity to you and that time soes pass quickly. With regards to acupuncture, I started treatment in Sept 05 after our first cycle failed and carried on right through the second cycle and we got a positive. I am still seeing Lena, but only once every 4 weeks now. She is lovely, very professional and saw mw the night before and immediately after ET. I found that I really enjoyed my sessions because it was me time and I could relax properly. Her name is Lena Fong, www.lenafong.com and she works from Mulberry House, Manor on manor Place on Tues & Thurs evenings. I can't recommend her highly enough and she knows her stuff. It's difficult to know if it did help, but it was one of the positive changes we made after our failed cycle. I also lost one stone and changed my insulin to a more flexible regime. Hope this helps and pplease let me know if you have any other acupuncture questions.
Silver, how are you? Glad you staying on the board. My SIL knows someone who has triplets after having IVF in Spain. Apparently the success rate there is very high. Good luck.
Little Wolf, glad to hear you are phoning in November. Fingers crossed all your dreams will be answered soon.
Ozzie, how is the d/r going? Lots of positive thoughts to you and again, everything crossed.
Hi to everyone else and hello to the new people I have managed to miss in my abscence,
I am feeling a whole lot better now and I am able to eat a much healthier diet now. I still can't quite believe this has happened and I truly mean it when I say that I hope it isn't long for everyone's dreams to come true.
Love and positive thoughts as always.
Moira xx  

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

CurlyWurly

   

Well done good luck xx

Hey Moira


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Curly Wurly, 10 follies, well done you. It's fantastic news. Good luck with EC.
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

At work - just had a quick read.  Thank you SO much for all your replies...will read them better later.  

Take care

and Lynnm - looking forward to cycling with you in March!


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Hows everyone?

Jayne, thanks for your words of encouragement the other day.  March will be here before you know it!

I too was wondering about taking asprin, and wondered why ERI hadn't mentioned it! 

I'm on day 9 now of the 2ww!  Not a lot happening, got AF cramp pains, but apart from being a bit tired, I'm ok (except going out of my mind LOL!!)

So as I've got no symptons and lots of cramp, don't think I'm going to be lucky this time.

Take care everyone and good luck

Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

fiona i never thought i was preg and had cramps for ages so put off testing as thought witch was on her way, you never know honey stay positive, not long to wait now. Got everything crossed for you.

jayne dont work to hard honey, good luck again for march will come round quick. 

moira glad you are feeling better honey

curley well done on follie growing, good luck

lynn of course you can come back we missed you, always here if you need us honey

jan hows things?

kat not long until you get started either

lorna you still on holiday?

donna hows it going?

ok have to run speak soon, hi to anyone i have missed,

kirsty xxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

My worst nightmare has been confirmed today, got BFN

DH and myself are devastated, this was our one and only chance.

Take care & good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Advice

So sorry hon    Hope you have the strength to carry on when the time is right xx  

thinking of you and dh

xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

As you may have read I did a HPT (First Response) on Thursday (not due to test until Monday!) and got a BFN.

Had really bad cramp pains and slight bleeding, so cried myself to sleep on thursday night.

Yesterday I still had the cramp pains and some slight spotting, but had resigned myself to the fact it hadn't worked this time.

Today postman woke me up at 7.30am with HPTs I had ordered on the internet earlier in the week, well I just couldn't resist!  This time (Clearblue that can be used upto 4 days before AF due), it was positive!  But couldn't stop at that, no not me....then tried with a Clearblue digital I already had, and again it was positive!

I don't want to get my hopes up as I really do not have any pregnancy symptoms, no tender boobs etc..

Anybody had anything similar and went to have successful pregnancy?

Fiona


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Advice, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. It is such a difficult time and so very cruel. I am thinking of you and your DH. Take care. xxx
Fionajane, I had bleeding the night before we had our pg at ERI. We thought it was all over and we devasted, but ended up getting the best news ever when we found out I was expecting twins. I had quite a it of bleeding/spotting at the beginning (up till 9 weeks)but it is quite common especially with IVF babies. Don't worry about not having any symptoms  because everyone is different and no pregnancy the same. Take care of yourself.
Love to everyone else.
Moira xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Advice - I am really sorry to hear of your BFN  . It's such a hard time when this happens and so many of us can sympathise with you. Take good care of yourself - a few indulgences (smelly cheese, alcohol etc) don't make it all better but they can help in a temporary way (a kind of finger to the fertility gods!).

Fionajane - fingers crossed for you. HCG doubles every 48 hours, and the HPTs don't show a reading till you're above a certain level so it's entirely possible your clearblue is right.   

Jow - how are you and the wee man?
Kirsty - how's things with you and bump?
Jola - just to let you know that I've had parents' evenings this week, so not been able to sit down and reply to anything. Got people coming round in a bit, so I'll mail you properly in the next couple of days.

Hi to everyone else.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fionajane

I had bleeding and bfp with - yip clearblue - they are the best!! i've tried them all!!  Looking very promising  

I had a neg after a pos (just wanted to double check    ) too but only  because I tested late on in the day and had been drinking lots of water.   and yes it did go back to pos once I had saved up my pee  

Hello to ALL the ERI ladies hope you are all well   and enjoying your weekend  

Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long as am at work

advise am so so sorry honey, sending you and dh a big hug and thinking of you

kirsty xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

fiona everything sounding good honey, i had really bad cramps before bfp but no bleeding, though witch was comming for ages. Dont think mty boobs were tender that early on but by about 5 weeks preg were bigger and could see more veins in them. Good luck honey, whens hosp test day?? i used clearblue digital aswell but had chickened out of testing until really late on.    


jan nice to hear from you honey, me and wee guy ok thanks, hope your parents evenings werent to traumatic 

moira hows you and the twinnies?

hi lorna, donna hope tx going well

jayne how are you honey

kat hows the cold hope you are all better now.

hi to all you other lovely girls, got to run, catch up soon,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick   to say I'm back from my hols. Had a fab time. Will try and catch up with personals in the next day or two (loads to catch up on). Hope everyone is doing well.

Advice, so sorry about your BFN. Thinking of you  

Fiona, sounds like good news to me   Let us know how your blood test goes tomorrow.

Night all, will post tomorrow.

Love

Maz xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Advice, am really sorry to hear your news.  There's nothing I can say to make you feel better but know that we're all thinking of you at this time of pain.  

FionaJane, it certainly looks good.  Home pregnancy tests only give a yes or a no but the blood test gives a specific number so is a much better indicator.  Be hopeful and I hope your blood test confirms your dreams will come true.  Wishing you every success.  

I hope everyone else has had a good weekend and a good week ahead planned.  

jayne


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

I done a digital clearblue test this morning and it said 'pregnant'

Went to ERI had a blood test, called for the result and they said.....

'delighted to tell you it is positive'  HCG level is 284, they treat anything over 50 as a positive.

Now I'm worried that the level was too low!

Take care and good luck to all.

Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

fiona congratulations honey, when was your test date supposed to be doesnt sound to low to me whats the next step another blood test or scan at 7 wks? keeping everything crossed for you.

jayne how are you?

hi maz how was the holiday? 

ok have to run speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Kirsty,

Test date (day 14) was today.

Next step scan in 3 weeks, so that makes it a 5 weeks scan?!?

Fiona X


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Fionajane - is that 14 days post retrieval? For that stage, normal singleton hcg levels range between about 30 to 250 - so yours is not only definitely NOT too low but MIGHT mean there's more than one in there!!! It's certainly a very good level regardlesss of how many you've got in there.    
Congratulations!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Advice - have PMed you, but just wanted to check on you and see how you're doing. Hope you're spoiling yourself a bit and taking things easy. Sending you more  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jan hows things


fiona no they will count you as 4 weeks pregnant now as supposed to count from the start of your last period and et is 2 weeks after this, so scan will be at 7 weeks, i had this should look like a blob with a heartbeat, really small at this stage but grows really quick after this, levels sound good for stage you are at so try to relax and not worry. Take care of yourself and baby/ babies and if any questions just ask. Good luck.

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Fionajane

Just wanted to let you know my hcg was only 110 - yours is very good sweetpea   

Advice thinking of you    

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Jan,

Yes that was 14 days past retrieval! 

Kirsty,

Thanks for that, I tried to tell my DH it was a 7 week scan as Ciara had mentioned something about a 7 week scan at the beginning of the treatment.  Just can't believe I've got the beginning of life inside me!

I will have loads of questions, so you might regret saying that !!!

Yoda,

Thank you too, that has put my mind at rest (a bit!!)

Advice,

Hope you are feeling ok, I'm thinking of you...

Love
Fiona x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiona,  Huge   on the  

As everyone has said those levels are great!!! Please don't worry too much, you are definitely pregnant!!! Woo hoo. Great to have a positive for the IVF girls after our recent run of bad luck.

Look after yourself and best wishes for the scan in a few weeks.

Maz x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello All

Fiona, it is always lovely to hear of a BFP.  Congrats to you and your DH and well done on that really good level. 

Jayne - it will be nice having a cycle buddy in a few months.

Twiggy - How have you been keeping?

Little Wolf - How are you doing?

Lynn x


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Small update from me - in the midst of stimming - day 12 today and lead follicles are at 15.  Dr Raj wants them to be at 18 before icsi - feel like this is taking forever - have been in for 4 scans already.  Back in on Wed for next one.  Maybe EC on Friday!
Then the worry of getting eggs, will they fertilise, will they implant!  Definitely a negative day today 

Congratulations Fiona on your great news.

Curly


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Curly,

Try not to worry.  I was upset at when only 5 eggs were retrieved (couldn't get to my left ovary, which had loads of follicles), 4 fertilised, but only 3 made the grade, leaving no frosties!

Then there were problems at the egg transfer, I lots of cramp during the 2ww, cried myself to sleep on Thursday last week as I was convinced it hadn't worked.  Now I've got a BFP and all the worrying was pointless.

Good Luck and let us know what happens on Wednesday.

Fiona


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

FionaJane, Huge congratulations on your BFP, you must be over the moon. I had bleeding on day 13 post retrieval and i thought it was all over and then got the best surprise ever when they phoned to say it was positive. I had a bit of a rocky start with spotting and some bleeding, but it is very common with IVF babies to have this and I was told not to worry too much. The night before our 7 week scan I had some bleeding again and thought once again that it was all over, but we got the wonderful surpise at the scan that there were 2 heartbeats. 
Curlywurly, exciting times ahead. Good luck and lots and lots of positive thoughts.
Twiggy, I have my 18 week scan next Monday. I get the scan because of my diabetes and because it is twins. I am quite nervous about it, but we will hopefully find out what sex the babies are and that they are growing well. 
Love to everyone else.
Moira xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
just a quick check in as haven't had the chance to catch up with all 215 FF posts since I was on holiday!!!Had a fab holiday sailing and being all active in sunny turkey- freezing now I'm back.Down reg sniffing has been fine apart from being very sneezy with it and getting a runny nose immediately after so not sure whether I'll have down regged or not.Scan on thursday. I see Fiona deserves a big congrats on your BFP-well done.Hope everyone's well?

love Lorna xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone,
i just popped over to say a massive good luck to ozzie but i see she hasnt posted for a while. hope all is ok donna  

Lovely to see lots more people over here, i hope you can all join us on the pregnancy section very soon! congrats to fiona ,fantastic news!!

Sorry about the bfn advice, dont give up hope.

Good luck to all those going through treatment just now. I look forward to reading more bfps , you all deserve it soooo much.

tracey.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just a quickie to say off to London and back Sunday night. Have a great weekend all of you and I'll check in on you soon.
Have posted on the still ttc thread too.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just posting to catch up and get us back onto page 1. Not like us to fall off the front page   How is everyone?

Jan, hope London goes well. I'm in Bath this weekend for a wedding so will be off site till Sunday too.

Tracey, great to see you back here for a visit. Amelie is absolutely adorable, hope life is treating you all well.

Moira, how are you doing? Feeling a bit more back to normal now (apart from the expanding tummy)? Looking forward to hearing how things are going after your scan next Monday. Don't get too stressed about it. All will be fine, can't wait to hear if it's   x2 or  x2 or 1 of each.

Lorna, good luck for the scan tomorrow hope the d/r has done the trick and your cold hasn't affected things. Hope that's shifting too. I had a lousy cold the week of my transfer and I was terrified they'd postpone, they just went ahead regardless.

Curly, how did you get on today? Hope the folllies had grown and you are all set for ec. They sound as if they are getting there. 

Advice. How are you doing honey? We haven't heard from you in a while. Here for you if you need us.

Donna you still out there? Hope everything is going well for you this cycle.

Lots of         to everyone on treatment at the minute.

Big hellos to everyone else (Kirsty, Yoda, Jayne, Lynn and anyone I've missed)

Maz x


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

On track for EC on Friday!  4 big follies and a few small ones - so a little disappointed.  But it only takes 1!  Can't believe that I am almost there.

Curly x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Curly

That's great news. Lots of      for Friday and some lovely healthy eggs. It only takes 1 as you say.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys, 

curly great news.It only takes one so don't be disappointed yet.You've everything to hope for.Good luck on friday I'LL BE KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU.Guess that means they'll not be transferring till day 3 is that right? I think that improves the odds abit as if they're already dividing for 3 days they're more likely to continue.

Maz- have a great time in bath- not the tub!You are wedding-tastic just now!

Hope everyones well?

lorna xxx


----------



## MrWolf (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm Kat's (Little Wolf) husband.

Kat regrets to inform you all that she's currently in hospital (ERI) due to what looks to be a very large cyst on her right ovary. It's taken two days to identify the problem - Kat woke with terrible pain in her right side on Tuesday morning at 2am and was taken (not exactly rushed they let me drive her there) to the ERI that morning. The second scan (internal) has shown the cyst and we are now awaiting the opinion of the Gynaecology Surgeons who until now haven't even seen her.

She wishes everyone good luck with their current cycles and for those who aren't currently in cycle she sends hugs etc.

She's in ward 210 at the moment if anyone happens to be in the building visiting EFREC and wants to pop in. I think visiting hours are in the afternoon however so I suspect many of you like us are morning visitors to EFREC during treatment cycles.

Kat is obviously out of the current news loop but hopes to catch up with you all once she gets home. Fingers crossed the treatment for the cyst won't effect our IVF cycle coming up or indeed our chances of success.  But then that is mainly wishful thinking as the gynaecology surgeons haven't even seen her yet and we haven't any real news.

Hope each and everyone of you is doing okay.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr Wolf   (cyber hugs for you and kat )  - So Sorry to hear Kat is hospital... please send her our best wishes.  Wishing her a speedy recovery     poor soul you would think the hospital would have detected this earlier  

Lorna - nice to see you and maz  back - hope you had a lovely time.  Keeping everything crossed for you    good luck

Curly wurly - good luck with the EC   

need to go - big hello to everyone!!

Yodaxx

Jan enjoy London - check out the london eye for me - we love to go on this xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr Wolf, so sorry to hear that our Little Wolf is poorly. Please tell her how much we love her and miss her.

I'm not around this weekend (from tomorrow) otherwise I would have come into visit and not at ERI for work tomorrow either so I can't pop up. Keep us updated with news if you can. 

Hoping for a speedy and uneventful recovery and full steam ahead for your December cycle. Keeping everything crossed for you both that this goes to plan in every way possible. 

Huge   and   to you both.

Maz xxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hello( sorry if you've read this on still ttc thread!)

Mr Wolf- I'm really sorry to hear Kats in hospital.I hope they see her quickly and are able to put your minds at rest over what tx is required.Fingers crossed it can be removed by itself and without major op   please send her our love and best wishes.I was in this morning for a scan but would have been too early to visit.Will be back in on tues but lets hope Kats home by then. We're thinkin gof you both. 

Got on ok with scan today guys.Seem to have down regged despite the sneezes- can recommend the sniffing instead of the injections- although feeling grotty and tired not nearly as bad as last time.No headaches or major flushes not to mention no bruised tummy or needles.Still have a persistent cyst but the other 2 have gone.No one seemed perturbed by it so who am i to worry?  Started gonal f- back on tues for scan.

Donna- good to see you this morning- we had fully intended to get there earlier but as per usual at the coo's tail.Got Dr Ding and Susan who was much less shy this time and fine really.Sorry you got the other new Dr.Here we go again then.See you tues if you're unlucky   

Yoda- how is Lewis and you getting on?How's the feeding going?He's gorgeous. 

Camsmum- Amelie is a treasure too- coping witht the sleepless nights or is she a good sleeper? 

Twiggy- how's your bump developing?Not much news from you guys recently or have I missed it all? Are you still havign nausea?

love to all,
lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

lorna glad dr went well and you have started gonal f, good luck honey, glad you enjoyed your holiday as well break would have done you good, whats happening with your house now oh i am fine bump getting bigger and he is moving lots now not getting much sleep, was only sick about 4 times last week so is getting better and fainted again last weekend but apart from that we are good. Got my 4d scan in a couple of weeks so will update pic then. 

donna hows the tx going honey??

mr wolf send kat all my love and hugs, thinking of you both, i hope she gets better soon and it doesnt affect ivf. Let us know as soon as you have any news.

hi maz have a nice time

curly great news honey as the others say it only takes 1 so stay positive, i think we are in for a run of bfps on here now  

jan hope all goes well in london honey

moira good luck for monday honey cant wait to hear the sex of your babbs, i am sure everything will be fine.

fiona how are you feeling, any nausea yet? you might be one of those lucky ones who doesnt get that pleasure  anything you want to ask fire away thats what we are here for.

lynn nice to hear from you again i have been well thanks, how is everything with you?

advice how are you honey?

ok have to run but will speak soon, hi to everyone i have missed

kirsty xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

I'm feeling ok.  Slight feelings of nausea, but they subside if I eat something, although I don't really feel like eating anything apart from chocolate!!  Boobs starting to get sore today.

I'm not sure its actually sunk in yet, I really can't believe I'm pregnant!  Maybe I am trying to protect myself emotionally - don't want to get excited in case something goes wrong!  Analysing every twinge and checking in case I'm bleeding!  

Take Care,

Fiona


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna 

Glad scan all good    glad the side effects are less too on the sniffy drugs    all the best for Tues.  

Feeding is grand thanks for asking, Lewis  is the food monster!! at last weigh in 8lb 9 oz.  Started off breast feeding but because of his weight and being in special baby unit for a few days didnt really work out can you imagine breast feeding with wires coming out of his nose arms, hands,legs nah!!, went onto express breast milk only,  then topped up with formula as breast milk supply reduced.  This way we could measure what he was drinking as so tiny this had to be monitored.  He is  now exclusively on formula my b milk has dried up   , I was only expressing latterly (doesnt stimulate the milk glands as well as baby feeding on breast)  I'm glad I managed to give him the breast milk to begin with has really done the trick!  He is growing like a little mushroom now.  He cant get enough of the stuff.  

I really hope this is the one Lorna   - hopefully you and many others can join us on the Pregnant thread it would be nice to  meet up sometime  with your precious bundle (s)     

Fionajane - It didnt sink in for me till 17 week scan where you can actually see the baby shape   its magical

Good luck to everyone!!!

Yodaxxx

Donna howz you girl?? not hear from you in like........ages!!!    I'm sure your starting or have started tx - All the very best hon


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

soooo sorry i've not been around lately, i have been reading & keeping upto date but not had two minutes to post, between work & il's my dm & dd probably think i've emigrated i usually see them alot but your lucky if i've been to see them once a week lately. had sore head & very tired with d/r (serves me right for not usually having any side affects). like lorna i started stimms today although there was not alot of action in there today, 6 max follies, time will tell.

mr wolf sorry to hear about kat, let us know when you know whats happening & if she will be staying in & i will try to get in to see her.

fionajane congratulations  

joe & tracey love the new pictures, you's are so lucky.

curly good luck for friday   

advice  

kirsty  & moira have are your bumps    

jan hope everything goes okay in london.

jayne how are you. what a game, night & day between the two keepers     

masie how's you tx going, you d/r at the mo 


hi to anybody i've missed, will try to post more.

good luck to everybody having treatment at the mo

donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls dont have long

donna great to hear from you honey hope tx goes really well this time and hopefully these side effects are a good sign  

keeping everthing crossed for all you girls

ok have to run

kirsty xxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

EC done today - wasn't as bad as I expected although only 3 mature eggs retrieved - so everything crossed for good fertilisation tomorrow.  With ET on Monday if all is well.

Curly x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies, 

was discharged today as low pain etc. HOWEVER - lots of things changed now ... first of all we still wait for the tumor pointer blood test (routine test I was told, so don't worry). Else - Dr Thong and Dr Raja have been up in my ward to see me, and Carmel was up after the first night (nice of her). 

Cyst is about 10cms (so huuuuge in my little world of cysts - had them before, but they all "popped" by themselves). It has liquid as well as solids ... (don't think that's good). Dr Thong thinks the cyst may pop by itself within the next 3-4 weeks (will have another ultra-sound scan then)... if not I'm going in for a removal (cannot be drained - due to solids?) on 15th ... to be done by Dr West I think. 

So - rule so far is: IF removal needs to be done then cycle will be in Feb/Mar 2007. If no removal then I am not sure what's going to happen.  

Not to happy with all this and had a good weep this morning ... it's just like my body being determined to reduce our chances of conceiving slowly but surely. IF removal that may restrict blood supply to right ovary which means they may not get m/any eggs there, and the left ovary is high up on uterus so they hardly get any eggs last time round. 

Just feel like resigning and just saying- how about you remove the ovaries and we go to stage 2 for DE? Or maybe all of it incl. uterus and we can concentrate on adoption? Life's just not fair and this year really has been mostly crap for us!!!!    

Well... will be staying with inlaws for this weekend... bit change of scenery. 

Speak soon.
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

glad to see you are not in as much pain, i know it dosen't help but i had an op to remove cyst on right side & my left ovary is high but i usually got about 6 or 7 eggs.
julia is happy to do acupuncture during my stimms as she says im low risk ohss & the acupuncture may help the oxygen flow which was damaged during op so its not all doom & gloom if you do need an op.

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Aw kat- poor you hon  This IF lark can just send you into the depths of despair at times.You will get through this too as you have the other hurdles. I know you must be worried that the cyst is complex and waiting on the tumour marker test is very worrying but its very very unlikely to be anything dodgy.The cyst i had earlier in the year that delayed my first ivf was solid and liquid and it did disappear in 8weeks all of a sudden.I was being monitored by the radiology dept at they were keeping an eye on the solid bit in case it was serious and each time I went  a little bit more of the solid bit  had resolved until it completely cleared on its own.
They concluded the solid bit on mine was a blood clot- yours is probably the same.They are very cautious when talking to you about these things and err on the non commital side which is very scary but remember the stats are extremely low for anything serious. Do hassle the nurses to see if the test results are in- Drs were going to make me wait another week for the results when one of the nurses checked  the computer and told me they were in.Think it was only a few days I had to wait.
As for implications for the future- don't give up hope yet.Your body is having a tough time but it can heal itself.Try some visualisation of the cyst shrinking ?

love Lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

lw  - hope that cyst goes soon   and you get started  

Ozzie good luck with tx so good to hear from you again    sounds like things are going good  

Curly - Good luck with the phone in hon -    

lorna - hope Hope Tues goes fine  

Hello to all the ERI girlies    

Good luck with the TX ladies    

Yodax


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Curlywurly

Hope your treatment is still going okay.  I hope your eggs fertilised and you're in getting an embryo transferred today.  Good luck.  

Ozzie, how's your treatment going?

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi not got long just wanted to wish crly all the luck fro et today hope all goes well honey   

and give kat a big hug, glad you are in not as much pain but you are right life sucks at times but i have a feeling you will get through this and you will get your babb in the end, try and stay positive honey, sending you lots of hugs and fairy dust    

lorna, donna, and everyone else hope you are all doing good,

have to run will be back soon.

kirsty


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for asking for me girls.  ET this morning and one Grade 2, 8-cell embie on board.  Feeling very positive today - hope it continues!

Curly


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

just want to say im back from holiday and i have missed you all!!! 
we had a fantastic holiday, did what we wanted when we wanted, it was so relaxing and the weather was fab too.

anyhow since i landed off the plane everything has all gone wrong....first of all i am bleeding from the back passage, have been for quite a bit now and i have been keeping note.  i went to the doctor last week but he could not do anything that day as it was too late in the afternoon so the tests could not be sent away. i was to go back today but i had to cancel as now i am pouring of blood, clots everywhere and is very heavy. i do have pain in my right side and my back too, i have been bleeding now for 2 days solid, i will see how things go tomorrow and if no better i will go back to the doctor.....as the saying goes girls it never rains but it pours!!!

also me and dh where at the hospital on monday seeing dr thong, we have decided to go ahead with tx and we will do our next cycle of ivf in april/may next year. i will try anything to get lots of good quality eggs....i do hope this one is better than the last one, only time will tell?

im away for now, will post again in the week.

kat....hope you are well! we can be cyst girls together...keep your chin up!!

hi to everyone else!

tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Way to go Curly!!  

Love Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Flaming heck posted earlier and it ditched it!
Was saying- congrats curly- 8 cell is great and grade 2 is the one they get the most pregnancies from.Long may the positive vibes stay with you.Fingers crossed.Get your feet up and no house work for a couple of weeks.

tracey- please get yourself to a dr sooner rather than later with that bleeding -its not to be ignored.Glad you and had a good holiday though( forgot where you were going?) and got a date for ivf.

Yoda- give lewis a cuddle from me.He looks so big in the photo!Cutie pie.

hugs to all,
lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks lorna, will keep you posted! i do hope it all gets better as its my birthday on friday and i don't want it to spoil my day!!

love nearly birthday girl!!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

just a quick as i'm at work.

well we said this was our last attempt & it looks like they are going to cancel the cycle         

poor response from both ovaries, left ovary too high this time & right next to a blood vessel making it impossible to reach        .

time for major discussions at home.


donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Donna

thinking of you both.  Let us know what happens.  

LOL

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

donna no honey are they def going to cancel sending you and dh a big hug, thinking of you                


jambo how are you

curly well done honey take it easy now and look after that wee embrie, stay positive is a good thing  

tjsk glad you had a good holiday and got a date for ivf but please get bleeding checked out honey, hope it clears soon. 

lorna hows your tx going?

ok i have to run but will be back soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi donna,

sorry to hear that things are not going the way you hoped. i know only too well how you feel. just wanted to send you both some     hope it all works out for you in the end.


love tracey xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

pain is going down - but then... would I know with all the tablets I am taking? Feeling like I should rattle when moving ...  

Have a sore throat, feeling dizzy when standing up too much etc. Standard things. Trying to catch up on sleep from last week - didn't sleep well in hospital to say the least!!! Waking up every hour and having people snoring or talking in their sleep didn't help ... plus light coming into the ward from the nurses desk and having some IVs around bleeping plus 2 emergencies Thursday night ... ahhhh... my own bed!!!  

No results back as yet from the blood test, but follow up appointment with Dr Thong tomorrow at 8:20am. 

Currently trying to apply for incapacity benefits due to me not being able to take any jobs just know as the whole outcome of the cyst is still unsure... THAT's a problem by itself!!! Really hope I don't have to deal with the DSS again in a while!!! 

Tracey - hope the bleeding stops!!! They should really be more responsive to things like that for us IF girls, shouldn't they

Donna -   So sorry to hear about this! Still keeping my fingers crossed that they may go ahead!!! If you need to talk - give me a buzz ... you got my numbers. 

Curly - keeping fingers crossed for your ^2WW^ now!!!

Hope all you others are doing ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.



Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Donna - Sorry to read your news sweetpea   thinking of you and DH 

LW    ....... Glad the pain settling down.  

Lorna how is the tx going ?  

Jambo - How are you doing hon?  

Curly Wurly -  

Fiona- How are things??  

hello to everyone else  just a quickie  

Yodaxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Back from London. Fun, tiring, happy, sad - spending four days with small kids is a very mixed experience. Spent some of the time thinking "wish we were getting a long lie" and the some thinking "wish we could do this with our own kids too". I love my niece and nephew to bits! We brought my niece back up on the train with us then mum and dad took over and we came home to our quiet, empty flat and were and felt quiet empty ourselves. Life feels very 2-dimensional without little people in it. Had a cry on dh  . Still - got to keep on keeping on and try and stay  .

And what about you lot! Kat - I'm so glad you're out but what a worry! I'm really sorry you've had all this going on. Lorna has wise words and lots of experience (I got very lost when you started talking about tests for tumour marker - no clue what it means!) and I reckon she's worth listening to on this one. I'm sorry I was away south or I could have come in and seen you during the day - being off work and all. Hope the next time you spend any time in a hospital bed it's for EC! Sending you   and    .

Tracey - again, listen to Lorna. It sounds like the bleeding could be related to your endo - but I wouldn't hang about with any kind of bleeding that's not explained by AF or running with scissors  . Hope you've been to the docs and had some reassurance.   and     for you too.

And Donna - I am SO upset to hear your news! I'm just hoping it's a false alarm and you'll be back on tomorrow telling us it's on again - and if it's not, that you don't count this go and you try again ASAP. I know how hard the decision bit of all this tx is - I can't make a decision and stick to it to save myself! When will you know more? Loads of   and     to you aswell.

Lorna - how did the scan go today? Got any good follies cooking in there? Good to see you back and getting on with tx!

Curly - great news on the start of your 2ww - it's pretty hellish, but here's hoping there's some very good news at the end of it. Have you got some good DVDs in - something really gripping?

Hi to Jayne, Joe and Kirsty .

More later on our continuing inability to come to a decision about where we do our immune tx!! Got to go mark some books now  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls, 

just a short post tonight. im feeling a bit low tonight, its my 36th birthday on friday and i feel a great sadness that its coming around as to the fact that still no sign of any baby on the way! i just feel as if time is running out for me now, and feel as if its never going to happen...well not in this life time anyhow!!

hope iv not depressed you all.

tracey x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

thanks for your kind words.

i forgot i got a blood test taken today, dr raja was going to leave it until friday but he decided to do it today because i kept asking questions. he had said the lining was 6mm which backed up his thoughts that i didn't have many follicles !!!!!!!(dont know how that works) & the blood test was just to confirm it.

when i actually remembered to phone for the results the told me to up my menpour to 300iu (max) i know this doesn't help produce follicles that aren't there so i can only presume it is to push the process so they can confirm the one's they think are cyst's are definitely just that.

got to go back on friday for another scan then they will make a decision, but dr raja is usually quite straight with me & he doesn't think there is any chance of ec.

now trying to figure out how to face up to the reality that i'm destined not to be a mum.


donna


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi donna,

i so hope that everything works out for you, im keeping everything crossed for you both. try and keep your chin up!! easier said than done i know. im thinking of you both.

tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening all,

Donna-   you must be feeling pretty awful tonight babes. Hope my text this morning didn't make you feel worse- nothing worse than someone rubbing your nose in it when you've had the opposite kind of day.Sorry 
Its not all over till the  scan says so- but I won't try and be all pushy positive when you're in succh limbo. The blood test would have been to measure your oestrogen levels which need to rise as a result of follicle growing to make the lining thicken. 
You probably have been through all this  millions of times but just wondered what different drugs you've tried for stimming and what different protocols you;ve tried.Another clinic may have a completely different approach- can't see the point in d/r you when you're not having a great response.Thats the point of the short protocol.Takes even more effort for your ovaries to start responding. Different scenario but they over d/r me last time and I had no response to stims in the first 5 days whatsoever last time and my oestrogen and lining were non existent.You never know what an increased dose might do.Also its only day 5 of stims you can stim for 21 dyas or so can't you? lots of us have.
Final thought - I may be wrong but I think theres a consultant at Ninewells ACU that specialises in endo-oh just remembered you've been there.Whatever you decide don't make any final decisions until you're ready.We're here to chat. 

Jan- welcome back  I know what you mean about being empty without little people- kept seeing happy couples on holiday with kids and wishing it was us.of course had at least 3 pregnant women sit beside me while sunbathing one day  maybe try not to make a decision and the right course will appear in a flash one day?Wishful thinking? 

TJSK-chin up duck-you'll get there in the end.Bdays and anniversaries are the pits for raking up all those emotions 

Fiona- how's the 2ww going? Can't wait for my new selection of dvds to arrive tomorrow in the hope I get as far as 2ww.(sorry girs just Dallas- what a saddo!) 

kat- get to bed young lady  I always think hospitals are not the place to get better in- why do they have to serve breakfast at some ungodly hour.Eyemask-earplugs- keep them handy for emergencies  Hope the follow up goes ok tomorrow 

tracey-any word from the dr or are we going tohave to drag you ourselves 

Kirsty- loving the 'have to run'- be honest aren't you getting a bit too big for that now 

Yoda- have you joined any mother/baby groups?You'll be making sandwiches and home baking before you now it- least thats what scared my friend in Livi off 

Jayne- what are you up to these days?you're very quiet.Hope you're ok 

had scan and lo and behold no hiccups ...yet.Most unlike me.The nasal spray seems to suit me better as not over d/r and have grown ( quite scarily)10 or so follies in 5 days all around 9-12mm. Lining also 10mm already- very unlike last time when it took ages.Now  slightly worried that they might be growing too fast for quality.....back on frid.

spent hours at Ikea choosing new kitchen for new house having seen the current one yesterday- yuch!But feeling more energetic todau-weither its the good news or I'm getting over the bug I had or the stims are perking me up. 
love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lorna

dont be silly, you should know by now i am really happy to hear about other ivf/icsi girls having good news.

i know what you mean about the different treatments ect, i have always been long protocol but i have always usually had about 6 or 7 follicles even though i have had to stimm for 19 days before. this time it just seems it's not meant to be. they could only see a couple of follicles in the scan & as far as im aware the increase in drugs only makes them grow faster not grow in numbers. 

what time u back on friday, i've not to be there until 9.00.

tracey how did you get on at the docs ? i get bleeding from the back due to endo but only during a/f so i would deff get it checked.

joe, tracey & sharon how are our little bundles of joy  

moira & kirsty how you feeling, time seems to be flying by.

kat hope you are feeling better.

jayne how are you doing, hope your not getting to stressed out    (sorry at least you still have a manager).

curly you keeping your feet up.

hope everybody else is okay.

donna


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Evening ladies - I am feeling so lazy - I have a 10 min walk to work, sit at my desk, 10 mins home and then feet up watching tv!  I feel like I should be exercising!  Never thought I'd see me type that!  TMI alert - progesterone pessary - is it normal to feel like you have lots of CM?

Good luck for Friday Donna and Lorna.  Donna hope the extra dose kickstarts things in the right direction.
Curly xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi ladies,

donna- I knew you'd have covered all the bases with doses etc.Just really want it to turn around for you.I'm at 9.10 tomorrow so prob see you.

curly- cm yes.I've got it even now on the stims due to higher oestrogen levels.using the lady garden pellets- well they're messy at the best of times aren't they. Could be due to either- could be a good sign too.

How's everyone else?

I'm feeling very stressed- trying to organise how the move will work if I have EC mon or wed is a nightmare.between picking up keys in Fife at some as yet unspecified time, removal men packing on mon and moving on tues, the dog to be looked after, op to recover from.Its all got very complicated.Think Dh has found a solution though- a friend is selling a flat but no-one living there which we can use for a couple of nights until ET.DH will have to spread himself between the hospital, the dog and the old flat to clean and the new hosue to let the removal men in not to mention BT, telewest coming etc and the burst pipe we discovered this morning.Arrrggg!

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i am doing ok, still bleeding heavy though, i have the doctors on wednesday and i hope to god that its stopped by then? i dont have any pain now so at least thats one thing that i have going for me the now!
well girls im going to be the big 36 tomorrow, i can hardly believe that its my birthday once again!! i hope that i have a good day and i plan to make the most of it and enjoy it, dh is taking me to the cinema and then taking me out for a meal tomorrow night, so im really looking forward to that.

oh well this is my last post of being 35....scary!!! well must go will speak soon, almost birthday girl!

kat...hope you are doing a lot better, how did you get on with the dss, hope you got it all sorted?

jayne.....how are things going with you both?

lorna....your stress levels must be through the roof at the moment with everything you have going on at the moment?

hi to everyone else iv missed, hope you are all doing well?

anyone going for ec/et tomorrow, it will all work out for you as its my birthday and i send you loads of birthday goodluck babydust!!

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Posted on the other thread then realised all the chat is on here! How's everyone doing?

Donna: sending you a huge  sorry to read that things haven't gone to plan. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and DH. Dr Raja is such a lovely bloke, I'm glad he'll be looking after you tomorrow.

Jan: glad you had a nice time in London. Know what you mean about the mixed emotions. The wedding I was at last Friday was just full of pregnant women (7 of them) at various stages from 20 weeks to 39 !!! I had a great day and partied till I dropped but the visual reminders just niggled every so often. So it goes. Good to see that you are remaining as  as you can.

Lorna: great news that things are on track. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. Can't believe your timing, moving house and et possibly on the same day  No stressing allowed, just keep thinking  thoughts.

Kat: how did things go with Dr Thong? Hope everything is ok. Here for you if you need us.

Curly: congrats on the great result with your et. An lovely 8 cell grade 2! Hope you're surviving the 2ww so far. Keep on with the pineapple and brazil nuts!!

Jayne: how are you and DH doing? Hope you are both ok?

Tracy: welcome back. Sounds like you had a great holiday in Spain. The weather this week must be a shock to the system. All of a sudden Autumn has arrived  Good for you deciding to go ahead with treatment next year. It'll be here before you know it. As everyone else has said I'm really hoping you DID go and see the GP about the bleeding. Not a physical symptom that anyone should ignore and something that should normally have your GP insisting you go and see them about.

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW[/fly]

Don't be too down, it's a day that you should try and spend on you. Hope DH treats you like a princess!

Kirsty: how are you keeping. Can't believe that you are 25 weeks now, that ticker just keeps creeping up (or galloping more like it!). No more fainting fits I hope.

Fiona, Moira: how are you both doing? Well I hope

Yoda: time to update the photo, that one is at least a week old now. Want to see Lewis looking cute in all his outfits  Hope life is well with you.

Whew! what a post. I really shouldn't leave it so long as it takes ages to catch up.

Sending everyone lots of      

Love
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Tracey,

Glad to hear that DH will be spoiling you rotten tomorrow. You deserve it. Have a lovely day hunny.

Let me know how 36 goes, I'll be joining you in February  

Maz x

P.S. Hope all goes ok at the GP next week but I really do think you should push for an earlier appointment.


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

morning girls!

well its finally here...THE BIG 36!   to me!!     all i can say is i plan to enjoy today, its going good up to now so thats good. i shed a tear this morning for what was not here, but im doing ok. i plan to have a lovely day with dh and my family.

post later. have a great day!

love birthday girl!! sounds good!
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Not been on this post for ages so it will take a while for me to catch up. If you dont know me I had my tx this time last year. My dh had a kidney transplant and so his health and all the drugs he takes affected his swimmers. We were really lucky and after icsi we now have our little smiley girl Jenna.

Tracey Happy Birthday.

Kat sorry you had a stay at eri. How did your appointment with Dr Thong go?

Lorna hope you have someone to look after you while dh is moving house, dog etc. Lucky your friend having that flat it will give you somewhere to relax.

Donna really sorry this cycle isnt going well          How are things, have they done another scan today? Keeping my fingers crossed that those follies have apeared.

Jan glad you had a nice time in London.  Neices & nephews are great, Aunties get all the fun without the stress and disciplining (I know you would gladly take it all for your own wee bundle).

Curly dont think I know you, hows your 2ww going?

Jayne really sorry you had such a rotten dragged out cycle    wish it could have been a happier ending    

Sending everyone lots of babydust


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just lost my flippin post it was a long one too    

Happy Birthday Tracey  

How are you Maz you didnt say??  

Love your new pic of Jenna Sharon very smiley indeed.  You are a wiz with the photos now, takes me about 3 days to put one on  

Hello to everyone else   

Lorna how is the stimming - how do ya feel??  

Hey Jan, Curly, LW,Donna, Fiona , Kirsty,Advice and anyone else I've missed - I hate it when I loose posts such a waste of time Arhh xx 

Jambo - how you doing?? What you up to ??


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

lorna how did you get on today ??

well i got the new doctor again & i dont really know if she was getting it right between cysts & follicles but judith think i will be getting ec either wed or fri next week     still dont know how many follies i have but if i get to ec its another hurdle.

tjsk    

sharon jenna is beautiful & looks like a very happy baby.

jambo how are you.

curly - you taking it easy

kat thanks for the support, its much appreciated.

better go get my tea, i've left dh making it.

will post later

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

Donna- so glad things are still progressing.Fingers crossed for you EC.I'll be wed or frid too.My left ovary seems to be very lazy this time with only 2 big follies( wonder if the cysts have affected it?) but the other has about 8 big ones.Not complaining as I'm grateful for what I have . Its amzing how different this cycle is to first....here's to you me and Maisie having good scans next week   

sharon-jenna louise is looking gorgeous- what a wee giggler! How's tricks?

Joe- loving the bath time piccie.Take it he likes the water then?

Tracey-HAPPY 36TH BIRTHDAY!!!     You've got a year to catch me up.Hope you've had a lovely day and you never know whats round the corner 

Maz-did your posh shoes sustain any injuries at the wedding? 

Maisie- how are the stims going? 

Hi everyone else- how ya all doing?Sorry no more personals got a headache from hell and feeling really nauseous- hormones  So at least releived EC not till after we move on Tues- just got to get the burst pipe fixed and everything else thats broken in the last week  
lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just popped on to catch up on the news.

Donna, so pleased for you that it was another positive step today. Keeping absolutely everything crossed that you do get to ec next week. Thinking of you    

Lorna, great news that you are on course too and even better that you won't be getting the removal men to drop you off at ERI on their way to the new hoos'     Hope the headache is getting better.

How's everyone else doing?

Tracey, glad you're having a good day and feeling special. Hope you're having a wonderful time with DH tonight    (hmmm... just read that back and realised it's a big ambiguous but have a great time anyway     )

Thanks for putting up the new photo Yoda. Lewis looks like he loves bath time. Jenna is absolutely adorable too Sharon, she's really grown from her original piccie.

Not much to report from me. Had a fab holiday in the US earlier this month and the wedding in Bath last weekend was great fun. Lorna, the shoes were amazing to actually wear (instead of look at) and I even managed to dance in them!

Was having a good weekend so far up to the point an hour ago when the cramp started   . Another perfect 31 day cycle   I swear if anyone else says to me "I've heard you can be more fertile after an IVF attempt" I will bloody scream blue murder. Sorry rant over, just having a me moment here. Still progress this month as I haven't cried yet  

Hope you all have a great weekend girls. Will catch up then.

Maz xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz-   yes I hate that one too- its up there with if you just relaxed you'd fall pregnant   If they stopped to actually engage their brains-sadly ladies who're raped get pregnant and I can't think of any more stressful thing than that awful set of circumstances. I'm fed up with the oh loads of people get pregnant waiting for IVF, or after their HSGs( I've had 3), after acupuncture, after supplements, after Clear Passage etc etc.WHY IS IT NEVER ME  GRR!Hormone alert!!! 

Sorry AF has arrived.Don't give up hope.Look at Jenna and Lewis and Amelie and think of your gorgeous comfy shoes in the meantime  You obviously get what you pay for with shoes
...

Kat- hope you're improving?

Donna- hope you're proteining , watering and hot water bottling it as we speak.I warn you if we end up in next door beds for EC I'm usually out of it 

Maisie- how goes the injections? Any rumblings of activity?

curly what days test day for you?

Jan- how goes it?

kirsty- when are you working till?

Hi everyone else,love lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HELLO GIRLS,

birthday girl is back!    i had a wonderful day, all went smoothly so that was even better. i was spoilt rotten and got so many cards iv ran out of space to put them....i did very well and got lots of lovely gifts and made £400 in money so im well happy with that! i have no clue as to what i am going to spend the money on though? i was thinking along the lines of going to either new york again or maybe canada in march..anyone been to canada? or maybe buying myself a laptop so i can sit in the livingroom and keep up with all the goings on here on ff as im sick of sitting in this room on pc (dss stays here and pc is in his room so i feel as if i have to leave the room when he comes home). anyhow dh took me out for a chinese meal on my birthday to chinese no 1 (elm row) i have been there a few times but he had never been before, it was as good as always dh loved it said its the nicest chinese he had ever had and that hewill be defo going back there again (thats good to hear)!    
had a busy day yesterday too had to nip into town as yesterday was my grand birthday she was 85 and she looks so good for her age, i went along and spend the day with her having a cuppa and a good old gossip!! (what are us women like)  

yoda....love the pic, how old is lewis now? hope you are well? 

kat....how are you and the cyst doing, hope you are pain free now and feelinga lot better within yourself?

maz....glad to hear that you had a great time in usa, and that your wedding went well and that you did plenty of dancing in those shoes. 36 is looking good up to now, so you can come and join me in feb.....keep your chin up!!

ozzie....    for ec, will be thinkiking of you both and i hope you get lots of follies.

jane1604....how are you, baby jenna is gorgeous.....WELL DONE!! 

moonchild.....how are you and the move going, hope you are not too stressed...easier said than done i  know? hope you managed to get the pipe fixed and everything else that got broken?

silver6....how are you? glad to hear that you had fun in london, our home too is very empty and quiet too. nieces and nephews are a godsend and a joy to be with....keep your chin up!

twiggy3.....how are you these days, hope all is well with you?

curly....how is the 2ww going, hope you are having lots of rest, when do you test?

jayne....how are you doing, are you going to have more tx? 

hi to anyone else i have missed.

     some babydust for us all!!

love tracey xxx

moonchild.....


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo, Ladies,

scan on Tuesday showed cyst is still there, and still same size...  Not really happy with it. Pain is more or less gone (just sometimes feels like a pulled muscle) and my brain is still numb, so haven't studied for 2 weeks (which puts the fear into DH for my module 12 in December!). 

As far as I know I will cycle next year anyway, either with OP or without... so far I am down for pre-clerking on 8th, pre-OP scan on 13th and OP itself on 15th... phew!! Have seen NRIE far more often than I'd like to this year really!!!! 

Donna - I soooo keep my fingers crossed you go through to EC!!! Eat an egg a day!  Lots of water etc.!! 

Lorna - well, that's you off to EC soon as well... hope that your ovary is catching up with the other one! 

Tracey - HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY    !!! Hope you enjoyed it!!   DH and I went to Canada for our honeymoon and really LOVED Ottawa! It's like Edinburgh, but much more SPACE!  Never been to NY myself, though, so couldn't say which is better for holiday. 

Jane,Sharon,Joe - hope your little-uns behave and let you sleep through the night etc. Must be great to have first Christmasses coming along soon!  

Kirsty - Can't believe you're already so far along! Woweee!!! 

Maz, Maisie, Jambo and everyone else - hope you are doing ok.

HUGS

Kat


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for asking for me ladies - I'm doing ok and trying to take it easy.  Was at a Christening today and managed to get emotional in the church with all the babies around!  All sorts of symptoms (funny tummy in evenings and exhausted by 10pm).  I don't dare get excited though.  Test day is Friday - have to go to eri between 8 and 8.30.  Do they phone you or do we have to phone in for result.  Have taken the day off anyway!  Hope all the ECs go well this week.
Take care
Curly x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

kat so glad to hear that your pain has lifted and that you are going ahead with your cycle with or without the cyst. i too have a large cyst and its been there for years now. i do feel it ache and do have pain every other day from it but the zoladex is helping me. i did get mine drained for ivf cycle just there but it was back as big as ever within 6 days.....i do hope you dont have this problem and it all works out for you both.

curly....glad to hear things are going well with you,    and lots of it for friday. i think you go in and get blood taken and they either give you a time to call back or they call you. i only made it too ec and they called me with the bad news. but im sure you will only be getting good news.

tracey xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG what is with the weather. it is blowing a gale right now. Scared the * out of me when the rain just started pounding off the window! Anyway.....

Tracey, so glad that you had a lovely birthday. Good for you to have some 'you' time and get spoiled rotten. I would recommend NY anytime, it's a fab city and just like being in the movies as everywhere looks so familiar (the shopping is wicked). Canada is beautiful and as Kat says has masses of space, I've only ever been West Coast: Vancouver, Rockies and Calgary but loved it. the scenery is amazing and the food is great. I took DH last year to visit friends but he wasn't too impressed as he is scared of heights (oops   ), so I went hiking up mountains and left him with a book in the coffee shop.

Kat, good to see you posting, was worried about you. Pleased that they are hopefully going to do something about the cyst, lots of luck for the next few weeks if OP goes ahead. Sorry that this has put things back for you, looks like we'll be cycle buddies after all.

Lorna, best wishes for the house move tomorrow. Hope all goes well (am assuming that you are off line at the moment as the 'pooter is packed away). All the best for you and Donna for EC this week. Masses of       to you both.

Curly, hope you are surviving the 2ww, sounds like you are staying positive and not going too  . Everything crossed for you for Friday. Usual routine is that you have to call them after 12 to get the results. Wise move taking the day off for the results.  

Maisie, how's d/r going? Are you on stimms yet? Hope all is well     

Joe/Sharon absolutely loving the Halloween outfits on Lewis and Jenna. How cute are they?!! Must be so exciting getting to take them out to parties.

Hi to everyone that I've missed. Hope everyone else is well.

Maz xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls

donna and maisie thanks for pm's have replied.

Tracey- sounds like a fab bday.I like Toronto- BIL lives there.

Curly- you're doing really well.Good luck for frid   

Kat-want me to send round the cyst police  ? Mayube the pain easing is a good sign.You could always let your tutors know you're ill just now in case you need extra time?

Sharon and Joe- you scary mummies.Love it.Little pumpkins 

Maz- will be offline in a few mins for a few days just when i need my FF's  Did get very stressed today when i lost all my consent forms and phone numbers for ACU and the men had packed all my IVF stuff and disappeared over the horizon in a lorry. Between that, being knacked and having to look forward to cleaning etc - just too much  better now.Wouldn't recommend moving and doing IVF in same week...thats a wee nugget for you all!  

How's everyone else?you're very quiet  

Scan went well, seem to have around 12 follies about 18mm.EC wed. Oh joy to have to drive  40 miles in from Fife to get there at 8.30.Just done tigger shot and it was in a pre filled syringe this time but the needle was blunt-had to really push to get it in- yuch!  Speak soon for update,arrgg move tomorrow 8.30....

love lornax


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

lorna 12 follies is great, good luck with ec honey i hope you dont get as much pain this time. Good luck for moving as well, a stressful time but you will get through it, i am trying to work until the last min, thanks for asking so end of january but have holidays to use up so having 2 weeks in november off and 2 weeks at christmas. 

donna so glad you look on track to get ec, it only takes one honey keeping everything crossed for you.

kat sorry cyst is still there but glad pain is going hopefully thats a good sign, good luck with your course aswell. I know 26 weeks is starting to go quickly now, only 8 weeks till christmas 

tracey glad you had  a good birthday, lots of nice pressies  i love new york, been there 5 times but i am sure canada is lovely, never been there. 

curly got everything crossed for you for friday honey   hope you are taking it easy. 

jan hows it going?

maz glad you had a good time at the wedding, shoes sound nice. 

i have to go and get some ironing etc done have a huge pile got day off work so just going to do housework.

hi to everyone i have missed and good luck to everyone going through tx. 

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who's cycling at the moment. Lorna - will be thinking of you with the move and EC this week! Good luck with it all (will PM you). Sorry I've been quiet this week. Been v busy with school and  my neice has been up here since we brought her back at half term and went home yesterday. She started crying when I left my mum's house and so did I (was careful not to let her see that though).
I can't believe I'm writing this but I have yet another health panic. I was at the BUPA hospital this morning and the lump on my ankle is not a simple ganglion and I have to have it biopsied. The doc is referring me back into the NHS, so goodness knows how long it's going to take. I'm scared and also worried that this is going to delay the IVF, even if it turns out OK. Anyhow, just wanted to check in and say hi and that I've been thinking about you all. Have to see my doc today, so off to try and fix that up.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jan  - Hope all is ok with you    and you get started asap  

Lorna - Great news on the follie front - just theright size    Good luck with EC hon

Sorry mega busy today hey everyone else  

YodaXX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Happy Halloween (doesn't the website look great)

Kirsty, glad you're feeling well enough to keep working right through.  Hope you manage to work right up until you want to go.  Means extra time when the baby arrives.  

Lorna, I hope your egg collection goes well and you get two great embryos to put back in.  Good luck.  Also the rubbish needle of the prefilled injection - I mentioned it to the nurses as it needs to fed back to the manufacturers.  

Yoda, nice to hear from you.  How are you?  Hope you're not too busy and looking after yourself.  

Curly, really hoping for a good result for you on Friday.  Try not to get too stressed before then.  

Tracey and Kat, I'm fine and just started saving for our next treatment in March of next year.  Am enjoying too much wine at the moment....

Donna, not a good result for your team last night...but you've got other things on your mind!  How are you and how's things going?

Take care to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

I agree Jayne, the website looked fab yesterday. I even tried the Halloween quiz but did really badly   Hope you and DH and doing ok just now   .

How's everyone else? Things are awfully quiet around here at the moment.....

Donna and Lorna, hope that everything has gone well for ec this week and that et goes well too.

Maisie, are you ready for ec next week?

Jan, hope you manage to get everything sorted. Never rains but it pours! Sending a  

Curly lots of      for testing on Friday. hope the 2ww has gone well

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just checking in quickly to say good luck to all those testing and getting ec this week, thinking of you all

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ERI GIRLS!!

i have not managed to get on at all fthis week as i have been so busy. had halloween party for niece/nephew and all our friends kids the other night at my sisters. turned out to be a great night though with me singing my heart out on the karaoke to tom jones/kylie....i had such a laugh!!     
i was at the doctors last nite for the bleeding of the back passage well doctor took a family history and gave me an examination (not a pretty sight or position to be in i might add) anyhow needs musts! she said she could not feel anything but i have to go to the hospital for further investigations as what with my family history it has to be checked, so now i am waiting on the letter coming. it will either be leith or the western that i will go to.
girls thanks for the tips on canada and new york, i have been to new york twice, totally loved it and will go back one day. i have always wanted to go to canada as my grandad come from there and i have always wanted to go to the falls.


curly...    for ec on friday.

lorna....you sure are busy busy, thats great you have all those follies...well done!!   with your move, and also     for ec.

jan...sorry to hear you have a lump and that you have to go through all this. its all such a worry but im sure it will all work out for you in the end.

hello to everyone else, hope you are all well?

take care!! tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

curly test day today you will know by now thinking of you honey hope it was good news       

lorna / donna did you get ec this week? hope everything went well and you have embries going back in     

tracey good luck with investigations honey doesnt sound pleasant 

jan you are not having a good time are you honey, keeping everything crossed that the lump is harmless and they sort it out quick so doesnt effect any tx  

kat how are you feeling?

maisie hows it going whens ec? good luck honey

jayne how are you doing honey?

i got a 4d scan last night was really good wee guy is fine and my mum thinks he has my lips, i will try and post a new pic over the weekend.

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Tracey - Sounds fun on the karoke    Hope all goes well with the hospital.  I had to get examined once b4 too how embarassing but its important    it was a man dr who did mine and no nurse in room either - yuck!!   sorry if tmi

Curly good Luck for ec & for Lorna xx  

Ozzie how are you hon ?  

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy you must have posted same time as me  

Hello to everyone else.... really need to go and get some work done 

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick hello and a big   for our ET/EC girls today. 

Also - keep everything crossed for curly for testing!!! 

I'm ok, pain's gone (so either cyst is keeping low profile or it burst...) - still wish I'd have another USS this week instead of on the 13th. want to know NOW whether I have to go in for the OP or not. DH's birthday is on 16th and I really would prefer to be at home then!! 

Trying to keep up the studying and feel sometimes very stunned/overwhelmed with all the Anatomy/Physiology of it ... if anyone has suggestions how to keep things in your head that would be much appreciated!!!

Hugs to you all - off to have lunch, do 1 hr more studying to get the 4 hours done (well ... 4x 45 mins with 15 mins breaks) and then back first time to gym for a swim....

Kat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just nipping in here quickly, hope you don't mind  and hope you're all doing ok 

*Yoda*...thanks for your lovely PM  ...I tried to PM you back but your message box is full !!! 

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI AGAIN

kat hope the cyst has gone i used to cram for exams the night before, lots of tea and chocolate always helped me 

minxy nice to here from an old clomid bud, are you doing fet now, what stage are you at? good luck honey.

hi again joe

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh cheers Minxy - I've emptied some of them.  I like to keep them to look back on- its nice to reflect (I know I am a sado) Once again  All the very best hon.  

Kat - I tried to use pictures or a series of pictures if a long answer in my head to associate things.  And yes as Kirsty says plenty sweets, chocolate basically foodstuffs which comfort you to study.
Hope you get started soon

YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry not been able to get internet access since the move and apparently this temporary connection is being billed to my parents in law- so will catch up soon.hope you're all well?

Been quite a week with the move and the IVF! Long story short, only got 6 eggs from 12 follicles which i was upset about.They were surprised as my Oestrogen levels were high.5 of those fertilised normally and 4 went on to divide.Had 2 grade 2 4cell put back yesterday and the other 2 were only grade 3 . Wasn't expecting any for freezing after the last time but surprised only got 6 after getting 14 last time.Spoke to the anaesthatist before hand and told her how I'd felt pain and remembered stuff during my last cycle, so she increased the drugs and while i still felt pain and heard voices it wasn't as bad as last time.She was amazed as she gave me a general anaesthetic dose and said i appeared to be out of it- just one of those people apparently-what comfort!So don't worry Maisie- you'll be fine- I just like to be different!
Oh yes men.DH had one thing to do and what happens?He's given a sample pot carefully marked with his details but he uses an empty unmarked one on the room I came to with all this fuss being kicked up about getting 2 embryologists to witness the change in pot.Honestly 
Also not swollen up and after  1st day of cramps only a little discomfort- night and day to last time so overall pleased.Still think it can't possibly work while trying to be positive.Had two transfers done- one wee blighter stuck to the catheter but had Ciara and a really nice Scottish lady Doc who had me laughing.Bored with lying about already.Must try and be patient.here we go again. 

Donna- was desperate for a wee when you saw me just after ET- Biggest bladder they've seen in a while!Hope your embryos are dividing well 
maisie- hope the stims are going to plan thanks for the pm.Do text me if you need to.
Will catch up soon- dh says I've to lie down again.... 
jan thanks for the pm , thanks everyone for the support. 

love lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

Great news on the embies  fingers   & toes for you  hon      

Good luck for everyone else where ever they are  

Take Care

Love Yodaxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

twiggy3 said:


> minxy nice to here from an old clomid bud, are you doing fet now, what stage are you at? good luck honey.
> 
> kirsty xxx


Hi Kirsty...

Hope you & "bump" are doing ok  I'm fine, thanks for asking...2nd fet with single embie transfer as only one survived but fingers crossed this is the little bean to stick !! Test on Tuesday so not long now !!

Take care...

and good luck to everyone

Natasha xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi girls,
thanks for thinking of me on Friday - unfortunately we got a negative result.  Had to wait til 3.30pm for the result as the machine had broken, so bloods had to go to the main lab.  We were through in Glasgow this weekend and have been keeping busy.  Just feeling numb at the moment and thinking about a holiday.  We've gone straight back onto the waiting list, so maybe May next year (or earlier according to Rachel).
Lorna - was the scottish doctor the embryologist?  We saw her for EC and she was good fun.  Good luck with the 2ww.

Curly x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

curley am so sorry honey we are here for you if you need us, sending you a big hug 

lorna well done on et honey hope move etc not strtessing you to much. Good luck for testing honey, take it easy    

donna how many eggs did you get? when is et?? good luck honey thinking of you    

minxy testing tuesday got eveything crossed for you     good luck honey let us know how you get on.

ok have to run good luck to everyone else doing tx or waiting. speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

curly sorry to hear your news....thinking of you both.     for you.

lorna...hope you are taking it easy and getting the feet up!!

natasha...goodluck for testing on tuesday...fingers crossed for you.

hi to everyone else....im away to lie down as im choked with the cold and feel rotten again!!....there again whats new!!

tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

So Sorry Curly     

love YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Curly- so sorry hon.Its a horrible time.be kind to each other and take your own time to get over it - tends to be a bit of delayed shock involved.Keeping busy is a great idea.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- hope the cyst is going- got everything crossed for you.Sounds promising. My DH used a mind mapping technique to study this year and raves about how efficient it is-will ask him about the book but hink it was an ancient one someone had given me and didn't use.

Kirsty- baby looking fab- hello wee fella- we're your fertility aunts 

Joe- thanks for the good luck(everyone) how's tricks?missing work-not?

tracey- hope you feel better soon- too much karaoke methinks!

Jan-hon what is your body playing at.Hope your lump gets seen quickly to put you out your misery- remember to hassle them for appointments.This has not been your year/s for health issues.Poor pet-thinking of you.

jayne- i should have mentioned the blunt needle- didn't think- just assumed I'd blunted it.The least they can do is give you a sharp one 

Well I can't believe how tired I am despite resting up and snoozing during theday.Guess its been quite a week what with the move and the ivf  I got the relaxation/self hypnosis cd that Maisie talked about and its fab. Its called "The IVF Companion"  and I'd really recommend it. I only got mine the night before EC but have been remarkably calm this week.I imagine using it from the start is even better.They do other cd's to help you relax with natural conception tonly it does make me cry when it talks about welcoming a child into your life...  Better to get the emotion out  there 

love Lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

aunty lorna glad you are feeling more relaxed   hope you are taking it easy and not overdoing it

fiona good luck for your 7 week scan today 

donna have you had et?

kat/ jayne/ jan/ lynee hope you are all good

curly hope you and dh are ok

ok have to run but will speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Curlywurly

Am so very sorry to hear your news.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.  Just do whatever you need to to get through this.  We all have our own way of coping.  

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all,

Off work today so just mooching about on the boards catching up on the news. Was our 6th anniversary on Saturday so have been spending quality time with DH this weekend. Mind you he spent all Saturday on the sofa under the blanket with 'man-flu' so it wasn't exactly a memorable anniversary as he cancelled our meal out and went to bed at 9pm     . Made up for it yesterday and went out to the Scotsman hotel for dinner and a movie (Some Like it Hot was playing- my all time favourite film). So he redeemed himself- just.

How's everyone else?


Curly- so sorry about the BFN hunny   was thinking of you on Friday. Sorry to hear you had a dragged out wait for the results too. Hope you and DH take some time together to come to terms with things. Keeping busy does help but as Lorna says it can be a bit of a delayed reaction. Take care of yourself.

Lorna- hope you aren't going too   already. Hope the move went well and you're settling into the new house. Don't over do things though as you are supposed to be resting!  Are you off for the whole 2ww? Keep us posted with progress, great news that you have 2 snuggling in nicely. Don't be disappointed that you only had 6 this time round; it's the 2 that are in that are the important ones! 
If you saw Donna on Friday does that mean she was in for ET too? Really hoping that you got there in the end Donna and that you are on the 2ww as well. Lots of         to you both.

Maisie, how are you getting on with stimming? You must be due for EC & Et this week. Hope it all goes well. Interested to get hold of that relaxation guide thing that you and Lorna have been using. Coud you let me know the details. Might give it a shot for my next try.

Kirsty- loving the 4D scan piccy. How detailed is that!! Can you tell who he looks like yet? Time is flying by, you must be getting organised for your mat leave by now and counting down the remaining weeks. Hope you are taking things easier at the moment.

Fiona- is it really 7 weeks already? Hope everything goes well with the scan. Let us know how you get on.

Kat- how are you feeling? Glad that the pain has gone, hope that the cyst has too   . Are you any further forward with knowing what the plan is? Suppose all will be revealed on the 13th. I'm afraid I don't have any great words of wisdom to help with the studying. I was always hopeless with anatomy. I used to try visualising the full skeleton with name tags on it for the various parts but it didn't always work   . Keep up the good work though!

Jan- how are you doing? Did you get anything sorted with your ankle? Hope they do something about it soon.

Tracey- sorry to hear you've got a cold. There's some nasty bug doing the rounds in the East over the past weeks. Hope you feel better soon.

Jayne- how are you? Hope you and DH are ok.

Yoda- how's you and the wee man. Both well I hope.

Minxy- nice to see you on here! All the best for tomorrow. Everyone on FF has got everything crossed for you   


Must go and do some work now   . Love and hugs to all,

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi maz glad your dh redeemed himself for your anniversary honey. I am working up until the last min and so disorganised  but taking a couple of weeks off work from next thursday so will try and get some stuff done then. Yeh wee guy looks like me, poor wee thing, def has my lips and looks like has my big eyes  hope you are doing ok

have to run hope everyone is good.

kirsty xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73250.0


----------

